#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-23
<JonathanD> hello Sadin
<Sadin> hi JonathanD
<Sadin> i thought id join since i live in PA too
<Sadin> even though im not an adult lol
<JonathanD> welcome
<Sadin> So what do you do?
<JonathanD> I'm the sysadmin for a small finance co, myself.
<Sadin> Oh wow that counds cool
<Sadin> im a Web developer and i also enjoy using photoshop :)
<JonathanD> I don't do anything for ubuntu, exactly, but I do organize events in the area.
<Sadin> ill be graduating 10th grade this year :)
<Sadin> oh what are the different types of events again
<JonathanD> for ubuntu or in general?
<JonathanD> There are loco meetings, I'm not sure when the next one is... thats an ubuntu thing.
<JonathanD> Where in PA, generally?
<Sadin> im by Reading
<JonathanD> ah
<JonathanD> theres quite a bit of "tech stuff" in and around philly
<Sadin> oh cool
<Sadin> doubt ill be able to go till im 18 and have my license :)
<Sadin> where are you from?
<JonathanD> Philly area.
<Sadin> yeah im about an hour from philly
<Sadin> just finished my 3rd ubuntu install :)
<ChinnoDog> Reading.. mmm, Chipotle. I wish I had a burrito.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog's gonna do an Ubuntu Hour near Sadin soon; just to prove his parents' correct
<jedijf> or her....
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: What are you trying to say?
<Sadin> his*
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: trying to get an 'out there' ubuntu hour, and i guess parents should think that, but attend and see we're mostly norma;
<jedijf> normal too
<Sadin> does anyone know why my ubuntu 11.04 install is not wanting to use duel moniters correctly
<jedijf> or call the police; whatever motivates them
<ChinnoDog> That doesn't happen /every/ time. hehe.
<jedijf> Sadin: i guess the place to start would be your video card; lspci and see what card; then google
<rmg51> it just has to happen once :P
<Sadin> jedijf what do i need the driver?
<ChinnoDog> Sadin: be sure you run an update before you start debugging. Video problem could already be fixed.
<Sadin> ohhhhhh
<Sadin> yeah i forgot to sudo apt-get update
<ChinnoDog> That is what usually happens after release. Many problems fixed in first two weeks but you don't get the patches until you update.
<Sadin> can i get anyones opinion on this besides its bad quality http://zachsnyder.deviantart.com/#/d3gz1vh
<PennBot> Title: ZachSnyder on deviantART (at zachsnyder.deviantart.com)
<Sadin> yeah i forgot lol
<ChinnoDog> Don't forget about guidelines if you want to use it: http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/
<PennBot> Title: Ubuntu Brand Guidelines « Canonical Design (at design.canonical.com)
<ChinnoDog> Your graphic needs to be antialiased.
<Sadin> ChinnoDog alright it also looked better in gimp because i didnt realise but at the time it was being viewed in gimp at 66% zoom
<Sadin> nope duel moniters arent working even after update...
<Sadin> they work but my background gets all screwed up
<ChinnoDog> And restarting? peeps plz don't lynch me. If you installed new kernel you need to restart. If you installed new driver you need to restart X.
<Sadin> i restarted
<Sadin> ill try restarting again but
<Sadin> i did already :/
<ChinnoDog> No, you don't need to restart again
<Sadin> ok
<ChinnoDog> Back to what jedijf was saying. Time to check video driver problems.
<ChinnoDog> But, you said they work aside from the background?
<Sadin> yes
<ChinnoDog> Then it probably isn't a video driver problem.
<jedijf> Sadin: explain background
<Sadin> its all white lines and black lines
<Sadin> and fuzzy and staty
<Sadin> staticy
<Sadin> but the side panel and top panel appear just fine
<Sadin> and now my second moniter just shut off on its own and reverted to single moniters
<Sadin> ugh its all weird now when i drag a window it looks like its cloning it
<jedijf> Sadin: i would log out, log back in to a gnome classic seesion(no effects) and see what it looks like
<jedijf> session
<Sadin> alright trying that now
<Sadin> wow this looks just like the 10.10 distro
<Sadin> and its actually working
<jedijf> ok, just wanted to remove the unity variable
<jedijf> Sadin: now to troubleshooting
<jedijf> Sadin: lspci
<Sadin> whats that?
<jedijf> that command will list your pci devices;
<Sadin> ok
<jedijf> you will need your video card info to google; someone else probably has experienced and solved
<jedijf> google your card, and unity and dual monitors
<Sadin> ok i am now
<pleia2> Sadin: can you email the rss feed of your blog to lyz@ubuntu.com and I'll get it added when I have a chance
<pleia2> (running to dinner now)
<Sadin> yeah sure :
<Sadin> :)
<jedijf> pleia2: it may be time to give ChinnoDog some admin powers
<pleia2> jedijf: indeed!
<jedijf> and me too, since most of the previous admins are out of state
<jedijf> and we seem to be here...even though ChinnoDog keeps threatening dc
<Sadin> jedijf :/ all there are are forums of people yelling my problem... lol no fixes
<ChinnoDog> hehe
<pleia2> heh, yeah bts and lamalex are the other two
<pleia2> maine and louisiana!
<Sadin> ugh...
<Sadin> my card is reported to have unity and compiz issues...
<Sadin> what do i do now...
<Sadin> its not fixed its stilla reported bug :(
<ChinnoDog> What kind of card do you have?
<Sadin> Radeon x300
<jedijf> Dual Screen wallpaper
<jedijf> Ubuntu 11.04 has a new option for displaying wallpaper, “Span”. Time to hit up your favorite site for images that work on dual monitor setups.
<jedijf> Sadin: try the span option, see if that fixes the unity wallpaper
<Sadin> jedijf its not just the wallpaper
<Sadin> when i move a window it looks like theres multiple copies of the window in a trail following wher i moved the window
<Sadin> and they stay imprinted on the background
 * Sadin might just try arch linux for his desktop and leave ubuntu for laptop
<ChinnoDog> That just means it isn't redrawing
<Sadin> :( well thats a bug
<Sadin> unless i use ubuntu 10.10
<Sadin> that should work
<jedijf> or you said gnome was working, so 11.04 with gnome
<Sadin> well how would i get it to use gnome by default
<jedijf> login window,
<rmg51> System/Admin/Login Screen
<ChinnoDog> The burrito finally called loud enough. bbl
<Sadin> Guess i gotta use Gnome till a fix for unity comes out :P
 * rmg51 is going to wait until 11.10 comes out :-/
<jthan> ooh boy. one second
<jthan> there we go
<andrew> hrm?
<PennBot> hello andrew
<jthan> I'm back in black
<andrew> Oh Really?
<jthan> Yup.
<andrew> How's jthan been?
<jthan> Decent. I'm ready for summer
<andrew> one more month
<jthan> Yeah. A long month
<jthan> andrew: done anything exciting lately?
<andrew> passed the lead climbing test at PRG on Friday
<jthan> What does that entail?
<andrew> the test?
<PennBot> the test is a separate thing, andrew
<jthan> Yeah - and what are the benefits of passing?
<andrew> benefits of passing: allowed to lead climb at PRG
<jthan> Outside?
<PennBot> I guess Outside is pretty messy, but its mostly blowing around, jthan
<andrew> jthan: They can't control outside
<jthan> *shrug* I don't know what this lead climbing thing is you speak of :-P
<andrew> PRG = philly rock gyms
<andrew> jthan: lead climbing is where you take the rope up with you, instead of "top roping" where the rope starts anchored at the top
<jthan> So you just climb up with no safety?
<andrew> no, you clip in as you go
<andrew> http://www.freewebs.com/thefirstascent2/Leadclimbingawesomepix.gif
<jthan> I don't get the point
<jthan> haha
<andrew> there are often a number of routes that can't be climbed on a top rope
<jthan> no wolfgame for you?
<andrew> jthan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHes0dPSonE
<PennBot> Title: YouTube - Demonstration of Lead Climbing (at www.youtube.com)
<jthan> Fair enough.
<andrew> last night I managed the scoreboard for a roller derby match
<jthan> How'd that work out?
<andrew> always glad to be doing that safely behind a cinderblock wall from the action
<jthan> How's the cr-48
<jthan> and how do you like 11.04?
<corey__> hello
<jthan> Hey corey__
<andrew> The CR-48 is heavily used when updating the scoreboard
<andrew> hi corey__
<corey__> hi
<corey__> so how is everyone?
<jthan> Peachy
<corey__> thats good. how long have u guys used ubuntu
<jthan> 4 or 5 years here
<andrew> I lost count
<corey__> lol
<corey__> i think ive been using it on and off for about 3 years
<jthan> I don't know.. first version I used was Feisty
<andrew> what number was that?
<andrew> names have merged together
<jthan> 7.04?
<jthan> yup
<andrew> sounds like it
<corey__> yeah
<andrew> I've got a pressed 4.10 disc around here somewhere
<corey__> i would use it 24/7 if i could get the .exe software to work with it that i use
<jthan> Crossover?
<andrew> specifically?
<corey__> i just d/l that but i play a game thats not compatable yet
<jthan> Which game?
<corey__> wow
<jthan> WoW used to work rather flawlessly with wine
<corey__> ive tries wine and crossover but i just cant get it
<jthan> Does it work somewhat?
<corey__> i have the installer for wow on an external drive and when i try to install it through wine it tell me some kinf od error code saying its not allowed
<jthan> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=23352
<PennBot> Title: WineHQ - World of Warcraft 4.1.x (at appdb.winehq.org)
<jthan> What graphics card are you using?
<corey__> its a ati radeon 4670 1gb ddr3
<corey__> so wheres everyone from?
<andrew> outside of philly
<jthan> Bethlehem area
<corey__> im close to williamsport\
<andrew> Ah, I'm quite familiar with that area
<jthan> Ya never gave me your two cents on 11.04
<andrew> me?
<PennBot> me is going to this tomorrow: http://www.constructionjunction.org/pages/bigpour, andrew
<jthan> Yeah.
<andrew> I'm getting used to it. I made a post about some basic tweaks that I made to get started (see ahotw.com)
 * rmg51 is using Ubuntu Classic
 * jthan is too
<rmg51> too many things broke :P
<jthan> andrew: typo
<jthan> :-P
<rmg51> wireless doesn't work on this laptop
<corey__> i didnt like the new desktop in 11.04
<andrew> typo?
<corey__> lol
<andrew> corey__: then switch back to 'ubuntu classic'
<jthan> "a few problems arouse"
<jthan> arose?
<rmg51> nvidia driver is active but not in use
<corey__> i did thats what im using now
<andrew> jthan: fixed
<jthan> You can thank me later
<jthan> lol
<andrew> Thanks for bringing up what 3+ weeks of readers didn't mention to me
<Sadin> wow this wallpaper i made matches my theme perfectly
<jthan> A kid I met this year at school wants to podcast with me
<jthan> I don't know if I want to persue it
<Sadin> http://zachsnyder.deviantart.com/#/d3gzo1w
<PennBot> Title: ZachSnyder on deviantART (at zachsnyder.deviantart.com)
<Sadin> :D
<Sadin> my wallpaper
<Sadin> :)
 * rmg51 prefers pictures :-D
<Sadin> lol
<InHisName> Sadin: did you get a HD to fix last nights troubles yet?
<Sadin> No :( no money to get a new one
<Sadin> crap what email was i supposed to send my rss feed to so i could get added to the planet
<andrew> 19:45:03 < pleia2> Sadin: can you email the rss feed of your blog to lyz@ubuntu.com and I'll get it added when I have a chance
<jthan> pleia2.... what an awesome woman
<Sadin> thank YOU
<MutantTurkey> got my own VPS!
<MutantTurkey> only like 10 bucks a month :)
<MutantTurkey> just thought I would mention that.
<jthan> Where at?
<jthan> I always like tektonic for $15/mo
<jthan> though it was nice when bts worked there :-P
<Sadin> Hmmm
<Sadin> i need to get Ruby and ruby on rails setup on my new natty install
<jthan> What for?
<Sadin> cause i develop with ruby and Rails
<Sadin> :)
<MutantTurkey> VPS forge
<MutantTurkey> jthan: some random guys from the UK, saw a reddit add, clicked thru, 10% off. like 20 bucks for 3 months
<jthan> do they manage dns?
<MutantTurkey> now i just need to actually use my website for something
<MutantTurkey> jthan: my domain hoster does.
<MutantTurkey> i have a static IP anyways.
<MutantTurkey> so not much to worry about
<MutantTurkey> what should I do with my website?
<jthan> Blog?
<Sadin> Portfolio
<Sadin> :D
<Sadin> MutantTurkey what development languages you know?
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: C
<MutantTurkey> C, C, and C
<MutantTurkey> jthan: I guess, I use twitter enough to micro manage my life a blog would be fruitless.
<jthan> *shrug*
<jthan> What else does one do with a website?
<jthan> Play around with PHP
<jthan> you can do some fun stuff with that.
<Sadin> :D i know PHP
<Sadin> and Ruby :D
<jthan> I know HTML/CSS, PHP, C#, Bit of C/C++, and Python
<Sadin> PHP for the win
<Sadin> HTML/CSS too of course
<MutantTurkey> I mean, yeah I know PHP and HTML/CSS but those aren't development languages
<jthan> :-P
<MutantTurkey> and damn anyone who thinks they are.
<jthan> PHP is a development language in my eyes
<MutantTurkey> at this point.
<MutantTurkey> I am against applications being in the browser, and just generally against the whole cloud ideal.
<MutantTurkey> but I digress, I need to brainstorm
<MutantTurkey> What about using it for like some distributed computing project?
<jthan> Such as?
<andrew> back
<MutantTurkey> no idea, I am on the wikipedia page right now.
<MutantTurkey> andrew: what would you use a website for.
<MutantTurkey> ?
<andrew> that's a pretty broad question
<MutantTurkey> and the answer needs to be broad also.
<andrew> What would I use a website for? I use websites for reading my email, checking the news, viewing semi-live weather maps, watching movies, showing off my photos, etc
<MutantTurkey> maybe a bit to broad.
<MutantTurkey> what would you use a website that YOU hosted for
<MutantTurkey> well, frankley pictures is a good idea.
<MutantTurkey> frankly
<MutantTurkey> not frankey-ly
<jthan> MutantTurkey: challenge yourself - make a page that is dynamic and has lots of self-updating content
<MutantTurkey> yeah, I hate that.
<jthan> Why?
<MutantTurkey> because It's bloat
<jthan> But can be entirely useful?
<MutantTurkey> I like static web pages.
<MutantTurkey> Indeed it can, but doing it for the sake of doing it becomes bloated.
<jthan> Yeah - sure. But it would be a good project?
<jthan> You don't have any better ideas, do you?
<MutantTurkey> not at all.
<MutantTurkey> Not at all.
<MutantTurkey> I have no ideas.
<MutantTurkey> Dynamically generated content hrmmm.
<Sadin> MutantTurkey you gotta think of what you want people to do when they visit your site
<MutantTurkey> watch kittens jump on a black guys head while he freaks out.
<MutantTurkey> with random upbeat polka playing along
<Sadin> Try making a blog/contact site where users can post emails to you using a contact form simple enough...
<Sadin> and lol
<jthan> Make a message board
<Sadin> oh im making an ubuntu background and id like to hear peoples opinions when im done
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: I would like to see
<MutantTurkey> also, no point reinventing the wheel
<Sadin> whos reinventing the wheel
<Sadin> it really isnt
<MutantTurkey> making a blog, been done. making a site where users can contact through a form. done.
<Sadin> discussion board done
<MutantTurkey> exactly.
<Sadin> lol what else is there the point is its yours your not reinventing the wheel if you make it your original style
<MutantTurkey> yeah I suppose.
<ChinnoDog> I have too many computers
<ChinnoDog> I need to start putting expiration dates on them or something
<Sadin> i need to re install xp on my desktop :(
 * Sadin cries
<ChinnoDog> Find some app you can't live without?
<Sadin> actually for schoolwork yes ;/
<ChinnoDog> I'd offer you my old computer so you could harvest its hard drive but is probably about the same price to go to Microcenter and get a cheap hard drive.
<Sadin> link me to microcenter?
<ChinnoDog> If you can't run it under wine you can always dual boot or, if you have enough memory, run it in a virtual PC.
<ChinnoDog> http://www.microcenter.com/
<Sadin> not enough memory
<PennBot> Title: Micro Center - Computers, Electronics, Computer Parts, Networking, Gaming, Software, and more! (at www.microcenter.com)
<Sadin> :(
<ChinnoDog> I don't think their unpackaged hard drives are on the site
<Sadin> i found a 25$ pata which would work fine
<ChinnoDog> If you want a hard disk you walk into the section with the hard drives and you will see open boxes of hard disks in antistatic bags. They are bulk drives, not individually boxed, cheaper than the others.
<Sadin> im keeping Ubuntu on my laptop just not on my desktop
<ChinnoDog> If you use Synergy you can sit at your desktop with your laptop open and use both from one keyboard and mouse
<Sadin> D: ah so many things being throw at me what is that?
<Sadin> oh ChinnoDog would you like to see the backgroun i made to match my current ubuntu theme
<ChinnoDog> I saw it. B&W?
<Sadin> this? http://zachsnyder.deviantart.com/#/d3gzo1w
<PennBot> Title: ZachSnyder on deviantART (at zachsnyder.deviantart.com)
<ChinnoDog> Yes that one
<Sadin> its got 14 downloads already and has only been up for an hour
<Sadin> :)
<ChinnoDog> Synergy is a console sharing program. It sends mouse movements and keyboard strokes over the network so you can control another computer
<ChinnoDog> Each computer still has to have its own monitor(s) though
<Sadin> sounds amazing
<ChinnoDog> I use Synergy+, which is a fork of synergy that some peeps decided they would improve/mantain
<Sadin> im theming ubuntu while XP re downloads
<ChinnoDog> oh. I forgot, synergy+ merged back into the tree. http://synergy-foss.org/
<PennBot> Title: Welcome - Synergy (at synergy-foss.org)
<ChinnoDog> I need a shower. bbiab
<Sadin> im going to bed i feel sick
<Sadin> :/
<Sadin> night evryone
<ChinnoDog> I forgot to come back. oops
<ChinnoDog> sheep counting time
<JonathanD> Good day.
<rmg51> it's Monday, what's so good about that? :P
<rmg51> but anyhow.... morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Morning :)
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> I am now an official college student!  Classes start August 31st at Camden/Blackwood campus!
<JonathanD> sweet
<SamuraiAlba> Computer Information Systems, Associate in Applied Science degree.  Two year course.  I'm gonna transfer to Rown at the end and go for my B.A.S.
<InHisName> Great MONDAY morning to all of you out there.
<Sadin> :O cool i can access freenode at school
<andrew> for up to 3 minutes
<InHisName> Then maybe have to wait for another period to get another 3 minutes
<InHisName> @later tell SamuraiAlba here is a bacon picture for you to help celabrate getting school scheduled --> http://www.scalzi.com/cattapebacon2.jpg
<PennBot> InHisName: The operation succeeded.
<waltman> that's mean!
<InHisName> What is set up as default in windows box that I can probe ?    I tried ping, yes, ssh, telnet, ftp, rdp, shar folder, None of those.    Any other defaults besides ping ?
<jedijf> InHisName: do you mean out of a windows box, or into a windows box...in windows you can netstat -a
<InHisName> I'm in a linux box and want to see what person has vulneralble on their windows box.  I have IP and pings so far.  Not stealthed.
<jedijf> InHisName: nmap
<InHisName> So some ports are open, so what defaults can I test for ?   (other ports)
<InHisName> k
<InHisName> that takes a while to run ?
<InHisName> Gave me a starting date/ time
<jedijf> yes and read this: http://nmap.org/book/man.html
<PennBot> Title: Chapter 15. Nmap Reference Guide (at nmap.org)
<InHisName> finished in 101 seconds
<InHisName> I guess he's somewhat safe ?   6 items found but all filtered not open.
<ChinnoDog> @crickets
<PennBot> http://www.instantcrickets.com
<ChinnoDog> hello Sadin
<Sadin> hi ChinnoDog :)
<Sadin> ChinnoDog: I updated my blog and theres a screenshot of my ubuntu laptop on there if you want to check it out
<Sadin> http://sparkz.exofire.net/?p=57
<PennBot> Title: Linux OS selection (at sparkz.exofire.net)
<ChinnoDog> I see. Your background looks.. gritty
<Sadin> I really like it
<Sadin> Found it in one of my friends galleries in the minimal desktop customizers group on deviantart
<ChinnoDog> You could skin a knee on that background
<Sadin> lol
 * Sadin is still looking for a hard drive while working on his chem project
<InHisName> Sadin: you don't need much in a HD, how come none haven't fallen from the sky upon you, yet?
<InHisName> Where do you live in PA?
<InHisName> aren't you near Reading ?
<Sadin> InHisName because im the only techy i know and i dont have a job still looking for one so i can pay for my car insurence
<Sadin> yeah
<Sadin> im in Douglassville
<InHisName> Close to all of us in Philly end of state.  No one's offered to toss one your way?
<InHisName> Just need to know next turnip truck to send it on.....
<Sadin> ChinnoDog said he would have but he didnt know i needed one so he got rid of em all the day before lol
<Sadin> If you do send one i would be very grateful :)
<InHisName> Are there any turnip truck commuters going up and down 422 ?
<ChinnoDog> Not the day before, a few weeks ago.
<InHisName> I have no job so no commuting at present.
<jedijf> i was in limerick thurs & fri
<InHisName> jedijf: you coulda left one of those old lappys under a tree for Sadin to discover.
<jedijf> Sadin: in the evnt i have one, what size were you looking for?
 * jedijf thinks he has a few 6 gigs
<Sadin> i just need something small to load ubuntu server on for my desktop
<Sadin> 6gb would be more then plenty since its only going to hold basic HTML PHP and CSS files
<jedijf> k, let me check office tomorrow, i pulled a few recently
<jedijf> unlike ChinnoDog, i hoard tech
<ChinnoDog> Yea, I don't have time/space/money/energy to be a pack rat right now
<ChinnoDog> Look, 40gb hard drive for $16.87 with free shipping: http://www.pcprogress.com/product.asp?m1=pw&pid=WL40ATA100-54
<PennBot> Title: PCPROGRESS.com (at www.pcprogress.com)
<ChinnoDog> Oh. This one is better. $17.35 with free shipping and it is a seagate. http://www.goharddrive.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=G01-0258&Click=46406
<PennBot> Title: Seagate U Series 5 AV ST340825A 40GB IDE 5400RPM 2MB cache Hard Drive Pull -w/ 1 year Warranty (at www.goharddrive.com)
<Sadin> Saving all money for a car my dads taking me to get my permit in a few days
<Sadin> :D so excited
<Sadin> Oh plus i need one thats Pata compatible if you have one jedijf
<ChinnoDog> You won't be finding 6gb hard drives that are sata.
<ChinnoDog> IF you have a spare USB flash drive and your server will boot to USB you could install Ubuntu on there.
<ChinnoDog> Install onto btrfs with compression enabled and get a lot more space.
<Sadin> Alright well my only flashdrive is for school work :/ ive looked into that and believe me i would if i could
<ChinnoDog> 8gb flash drives are $13 after shipping on NewEgg.
<ChinnoDog> Actually you could run server on 4 comfortably I think. That is $8 after shipping.
<Sadin> The bios wouldnt detect my flashdrive anyway :O
<ChinnoDog> doh
<Sadin> but thats a deal so im going to ask for one
<Sadin> when i get the money im have my dad use his credit card
<ChinnoDog> But it won't help you with your server.
<Sadin> i guess ;/
<ChinnoDog> Microcenter appears to have them for same price
<ChinnoDog> How far are you from Microcenter? 30min?
<Sadin> Anyway i had a tower which it ran fine and then i stopped using it cause it was loud and noisy i decided to take it back out and reinstall server
<Sadin> on it but it wouldnt detect the HD. Our town had its local yardsale 2 days ago so i bought a junker toer that only needed ram Powersupply and a HD
<Sadin> which i had all of those so i swapped em all out and tried this new tower and it started up just fine... it detected the HD as its primary drive in the bios setup
<Sadin> but when i tried to run startup it said primary IDE not detected D:
<Sadin> so its confusing me
<ChinnoDog> explain "run startup"
<Sadin> before OS loads i hit F10 and it brought me into the configuration settings so i decided to check to see if it detected my HD unlike the other one and it said
<Sadin> the exact brand of the HD, PATA, and 40GB all correct info
<jedijf> Sadin: do you have an install cd? try booting with that and installing and seeing if the livecd 'sees' teh hd to install upon
<Sadin> ok i will later tonight i need to finish writing a chemistry report for Wednesday  :) haha ill make an ubuntu CD and try it. Even if i had startup order set to usb first
<Sadin> the system didnt see my ubuntu usb
<Sadin> just throwin that out there
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-24
<Sadin> Anyone know of a guide for making custom skins?
<ChinnoDog> Start with epidermis of favorite species, add to nutrient rich brine, wait 3 weeks.
<Sadin> :O
<Sadin> lol what
<ChinnoDog> nothing
<teddy-dbear> start with the skin of a ChinnoDog ;-)
 * Sadin grabs a knife here doggy doggy doggy
<ChinnoDog> If you sell it I demand 50% of the profit
<Sadin> :O i didnt get added to the plant set
<Sadin> (sadface)
<jedijf> Sadin: pleia2's flying atm, by tomorrow it will be done
<Sadin> Oh okay cool :)
<ChinnoDog> pleia2 is always out having fun without us
<Sadin> Can i ask your opinion on something
<jedijf> ask?
<PennBot> Don't ask to ask, just ask! :P
<Sadin> im building my online Portfolio and i wanted to know what you think is best included in a basic web portfolio
 * Sadin already has a general idea but wants more thoughts
<Sadin> anyone?
<teddy-dbear> a picture of me :-D
<ChinnoDog> It depends who the audience is
<Sadin> ChinnoDog web developers and designers mostly
<ChinnoDog> Then I imagine you just need enough to prove that you know what you are doing.
<jedijf> http://64.13.255.16/articles/the_perfect_portfolio/
<PennBot> Title: Digital Web Magazine - Creating The Perfect Portfolio (at 64.13.255.16)
<ChinnoDog> If i were trying to get a web development job I would proably try to include one project that I had explained the workings of somehow.
<Sadin> Yeah that sounds good
<Sadin> im starting the designing process in GIMP now
<pleia2> Sadin: I didn't recieve an email from you, sent to lyz@ubuntu.com ?
<Sadin> Yes ill try again mabye my email client didnt send :/
 * pleia2 gives up on airplane wifi again, way too slow for ssh :)
<Sadin> pleia2 ok its sent :)
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: even with compression?
<Sadin> Beginning work on my portfolio design first designing some icons and social buttons :)
<teddy-dbear> don't forget my picture :-[
<Sadin> lol
<teddy-dbear> http://gallery.ubuntupennsylvania.org/v/20080823/IMG_6287.JPG.html
<PennBot> Title: IMG_6287 (at gallery.ubuntupennsylvania.org)
<teddy-dbear> me^
<Sadin> ugh this isnt going as well as i had hoped it doesnt look right time to try a new design
<teddy-dbear> told you to include a picture of me ;-)
<InHisName> teddy-dbear sure is getting vain in his older years
<ChinnoDog> probably needs his own web site
<Sadin> :O i made a facebook icon sweet
<ChinnoDog> One entitled "The Altar of Teddy"
<Sadin> now to make a twitter and deviant art icon
<teddy-dbear> I'm way to cute to ignore :-D
<Sadin> can anyone help me trubleshoot my startup disk creator?
<teddy-dbear> how did you mess it up?
<ChinnoDog> Yea, that is pretty hard to screw up
<Sadin> i didnt really it just wont select my iso
<ChinnoDog> Does the ISO appear in the list of source images at the top?
<Sadin> no
<ChinnoDog> Did you press the "Other..." button and select it?
<ChinnoDog> hi IdleOne
<Sadin> yeah and when i select it and hit open it stays blank
<IdleOne> hello ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> hrm. I haven't had to select one. My images are in ~/Downloads and they appered automatically. Try putting your iso in Downloads and restarting the startup disk creator to see if it apears.
<Sadin> They are
<ChinnoDog> launch usb-creator-gtk from a command line and see any errors are printed at the console
<Sadin> Ubable to find Joliet SVD
<ChinnoDog> I get that too but it doesn't prevent mine from working
<Sadin> hmm erg
<Sadin> this kinda of stuff always happens to me :(
<ChinnoDog> stupid question. You have a burner in your computer?
<Sadin> yup
<ChinnoDog> What happens if you pass the iso to it at the command line with -i?
<Sadin> i dont have a clue what you just said not fluent in command line sorry
<ChinnoDog> chinnodog@kabibonooka:~/Downloads$ usb-creator-gtk -i clonezilla-live-20110328-maverick.iso
<ChinnoDog> like that
<Sadin> um let me try
<Sadin> it lets me pick my usb disk but the create startup disk button is still greyed out..
<Sadin> when i try to format my usb it says error already mounted...
<ChinnoDog> It doesn't let you create the startup disk unless you have selected a partition it can go on
<Sadin> i selected my usb...
<ChinnoDog> The device or the partition?
<Sadin> It doesnt have any partitions
<Sadin> its formatted as FAT
<ChinnoDog> When I make USB startup disks I always erase the usb stick first using the Erase Disk button, then select the new partition, then press the "Make Startup Disk" button
<ChinnoDog> Is it ok to erase it?
<Sadin> i cant press the Make Startup Disk button and ive erased it multiple times :/
<ChinnoDog> After you erase it you end up with two items in the device window. One will be the usb drive, the other will be the first partition. e.g. on my computer I get /dev/sdd and /dev/sdd1
<ChinnoDog> You have to select the partition, i.e. /dev/sdd1 before you can press the button
<Sadin> i have /dev/sdb1 and thats it
<Sadin> ill just burn the iso to a VD instead of my usb manually
<Sadin> to much trouble
<ChinnoDog> You should see /dev/sdb in there too
<Sadin> well thats the problem i dont lol
<ChinnoDog> hrm. I've never had a problem with the startup disk creator.
 * jthan shakes his fist
<jthan> computers...
<jthan> Why can't we just use our trust abacus?
<Sadin> haha
<jthan> trusty
<Sadin> Hopefully just burning my image to my CD will work i need to get XP reinstalled ASAP on my desktop :|
<Sadin> GUYS GUYS i got my junker that wasnt detecting a HD to finnaly open a startup disk correctly!
<Sadin> OMG EPIC
<ChinnoDog> thats cool
<ChinnoDog> Lets hope your luck continues.
<Sadin> it wouldnt work with my ubuntu disk though had to setting with arch linux :/
<ChinnoDog> Your junker must be from 1995. lol
<Sadin> thats the year i was born :D
<ChinnoDog> I was afraid you were going to say that.
<Sadin> lol
<Sadin> im attempting ubuntu server install on it
 * waltman does the math...
<waltman> Sadin: My keyboard is older than you!
<waltman> My mouse might be, too.
<Sadin> haha
<Sadin> what are you still doing with it :P
<waltman> Tying on it?
<waltman> They knew how to make keyboards back then :)
<ChinnoDog> Yea, mechanical switches ftw.
<waltman> er, typing
<ChinnoDog> The clickers lasted about 3x longer than membrane keyboards.
<waltman> super clicky, too.  And it weighs half a ton.
<Sadin> :D windows xp install working ugh this saved my but
<ChinnoDog> I saw online somewhere that there is a company that makes those now, brand new.
<waltman> ChinnoDog: It's a vintage Northgate Omnikey
<ChinnoDog> When I was new to computers I remember how I would get all stressed out when I misconfigured DOS or screwed up my Win 3.11 configuratino.
<Sadin> i made another wallpaper this ones pretty sweet :D
<Sadin> Wewt windows installed just fine :)
<Sadin> now i wonder what i will use the junker for D:
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy rmg51
<teddy-dbear> hi 0/
<JonathanD> hello teddy-dbear!
<jthan> jthan?
<PennBot> hmm... jthan is the coolest kid ever since baby_PennBot or never to be given cookies or lazy or mean or Needs to pay more attention to bts3685 and learn or little red riding hood or a pimp or little red riding pimp or a bad person, jthan
<jthan> @karma jthan
<PennBot> jthan: Karma for "jthan" has been increased 11 times and decreased 8 times for a total karma of 3.
<jthan> hm. alright.
<jedijf> @karma clear jthan
<PennBot> jedijf: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-us-pa,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<jedijf> start fresh..
<JonathanD> jthan needs to come to geeknic.
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: geeknic?
<PennBot> Somebody said geeknic is http://wiki.geeknic.org/index.php/Lower_Perkiomen_Geeknic, ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> That is from last year.
<JonathanD> Yes, it is.
<JonathanD> PennBot: forget geeknic
<PennBot> 10-4, JonathanD.
<JonathanD> PennBot: geeknic is a picnic for geeks. The next one is in June. http://geeknic.org/?p=144
<PennBot> Okay!
<ChinnoDog> PennBot needs a brain
<PennBot> Dunno!
<InHisName> Donate half to PennBot and then you are only half-brained!
<ChinnoDog> But, I don't want to be single core.
<InHisName> Most were born twin-core.
<InHisName> So do you want an 8-tuple head ?
<InHisName> The interface bus would be a doozie
<ChinnoDog> Yes, but it has to be 8 core, not dual quad core.
<teddy-dbear> stuffing has always worked for me ;-)
<InHisName> check this out: http://questionparty.com/questions/show/69432
<PennBot> Title: Question Party! (at questionparty.com)
<InHisName> after 5 weeks someone answered the question I put.
<pleia2> andrew: the ubuntu logo on the windows key of my mini9 is just one from the standard sticker sheet http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=718
<PennBot> Title: Canonical StoreCanonical Store (at shop.canonical.com)
<pleia2> it's holding up remarkably well for what it is
 * ssweeny loves that laptops are coming out with different logos (i.e. ubuntu) on that key
<JonathanD> really?
<JonathanD> my ubuntu sticker is long since just a silver label thing :P
<JonathanD> ssweeny: what we need is a multiboot key that morphs depending on which OS is active.
<JonathanD> and can detect remote desktop and VNC, etc, and morph for those too
 * JonathanD nods
<JonathanD> not terribly useful, but it'd be nifty.
<ssweeny> they have keyboards where each key is an lcd display and hence changeable
<JonathanD> I've seen those.
<ssweeny> so not entirely out of the question
<JonathanD> You've have to load it up with all the distro logos, I suppose.
<JonathanD> ssweeny: probably a rather expensive thing for one key.
<ssweeny> just put it in the driver
<JonathanD> ssweeny: that works for multiboot.
<JonathanD> what about remote access ? :P
<andrew> pleia2: that probably doesn't work well on the rounded windows keys that exist on dell keyboards
<pleia2> andrew: ah, probably not
<pleia2> mine doesn't have the silly roundednes
<JonathanD> mm, no unity on this box.
 * JonathanD heading into CC tonight.
<JonathanD> if anyone wants to come party at basekamp.
<JonathanD> whoooooooo
<jthan> JonathanD: I'd love to come to geeknic, but that weekend isn't too free on my calendar :-(
<JonathanD> make it free!
<JonathanD> The bears will eat anyone who unfrees it.
<JonathanD> They're good like that.
<andrew> pleia2: Also, I'm confused that they think a 2D sticker is special, let alone worth extra
<andrew> what's the date again for that thing, JonathanD ?
<andrew> hrm, i may or may not be able to make that one
<andrew> probably on the not, due to potentially visiting my brother during that week
<JonathanD> invite him to geeknic, visit him there.
<andrew> hrm, seneca rocks/nelson rocks vs geeknic
<pleia2> andrew: who thinks what sticker is special?
<Sadin> Hi everyone :)
<ChinnoDog> hello
<JonathanD> Hello ssweeny
<JonathanD> erm, hello Sadin
<andrew> pleia2: "Fancy something a little different? Then treat yourself to some two-dimensional (2D) Ubuntu stickers..." from that link you shared above at 15:05
<pleia2> ah
<andrew> Aren't most stickers two-dimensional?
<pleia2> they feel foamy, I bought a couple at UDS
<pleia2> I think they should call them 3d, they are raised
<andrew> so... perhaps a third...
<pleia2> not sure what to put them on, since they aren't flat I suspect the CoF will get damaged on my laptop
<pleia2> I don't think they know what 2D means :)
<JonathanD> pleia2: where can I get the 1D stickers?
<jthan> JonathanD: find pencil, draw image
<jthan> nope. that's 2D isn't it...
<jthan> fail thinking.
<JonathanD> yes.
<pleia2> has to just be a line
<JonathanD> has to have no thickness too :p
<jthan> A Line is two-dimensionsal
<pleia2> yes, a thicknessless line
<JonathanD> jthan: 3, actually.
<jthan> JonathanD: yes, in theory. To the eye? Not so much.
<JonathanD> since the graphite leaves height, as well :p
<Sadin> i cant decide to ither put ubuntu server on my old desktop i just fixed or just put desktop on it :/
<pleia2> it's invisible actually, I'll sned you one
<jthan> lol
<jedijf> Sadin: it works now?
<Sadin> Yeah i just burned a startup disk and put it in and it detected the HD
<Sadin> or so i thought at least setup booted right up just fine unlike before when the HD was in the other desktop i have
<Sadin> jedijf now i just gotta figure out what i want to do with it haha
<andrew> Alrightly, we'll see what they say about it
<jedijf> Sadin: haha know that feeling....what to do
<teddy-dbear> in jedijf's case just break something :-D
<Sadin> I really have no clue
<Sadin> :P
 * Sadin wishes he could use his photoshop in ubuntu :(
<jedijf> gimp
<Sadin> i know but im 80 times more familiar with photoshop :(
<teddy-dbear> bye-bye
<Sadin> is it possible to get PS for linux
<Sadin> ?
 * Sadin thinks that was a dumb question possibly
<ssweeny> there are rumors of some versions working with wine, but YMMV
<pleia2> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=17
<PennBot> Title: WineHQ - Adobe Photoshop (at appdb.winehq.org)
<Sadin> thanks pleia2 ill check it out :)
<Sadin> time for some cleaning of my bedroom so i can re arrange my studio :D
<Sadin> clean up clean up everybody everywhere
<knightzero> exit
<ChinnoDog> haha. typing fail
<Sadin> :O
<Sadin> Are there going to be any events???
<ChinnoDog> Maybe if you add more question marks one will appear.
<Sadin> :)
<Sadin> i could haha
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: you used to be a perpetrator of the multiple ?s too :)
<pleia2> Sadin: anyone can plan events, so if you have an idea for one you're encouraged to suggest things
<Sadin> :O ok i might not be able to attend my parents might not be okay with it :/ but ill see if i can
<JonathanD> Sadin: theres a camping trip next month.
<Sadin> to where?
<JonathanD> and I organize picnics periodically.
<Sadin> :) this is a good song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnXl_4YoAeM
<PennBot> Title: YouTube - Freelance Whales - Generator ^ Second Floor (at www.youtube.com)
<JonathanD> they aren't "ubuntu" things though.
<JonathanD> Just geeky things.
<Sadin> its ok
<Sadin> lol
<Sadin> ima geek i fit in :D
<JonathanD> there ya go :)
<Sadin> :D yay i moved my desk and computers around in my room looks alot nicer now :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-25
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: but, I am a perpetrator no longer.
<ChinnoDog> I'm reformed.
<pleia2> oh good
<jedijf> are you sure???
<jedijf> hi peeps
<jedijf> chinno'isms
<ChinnoDog> Say no to chinno'isms.
<ChinnoDog> Although, I'm never going to stop saying 'peeps'.
<ChinnoDog> It took me a few seconds to realize you were mocking me.
<pleia2> hehe
<Sadin> OH BOY! i have a great idea for an ubuntu themed wallpaper!
<ChinnoDog> Tell us the idea already.
<Sadin> What if i had something like a black backgroun with a light orange foggy gradient in the background
<Sadin> and an ubuntu logo on top that looks like its glowing or made with light painting :D
<ChinnoDog> That sounds exciting if you have the skills to make it.
<Sadin> I Do Ill do it! Just watch :)
 * Sadin needs to re download photoshop first...
 * jthan rambles
<Sadin> afk
 * Sadin wants photoshop to finish downloading so he can make his ubuntu background...
<JonathanD> Good morning PA!
<jthan> Morning?
<PennBot> It has been said that Morning is 3 hours ago, jthan
<JonathanD> jthan: yes. I got up extra early today.
<jthan> Good work
<JonathanD> I'm on my way back from CC actually.
<jthan> CC.. Carbon Copy... Community College..
<rmg51> Center City
<JonathanD> center city, yes.
<JonathanD> I'm on the train. Spotty coverage.
<Irishmanluke> Concord California?
<jedijf> JonathanD: cc at 9pm.....wth....cabling?
<JonathanD> jedijf: network work @ basekamp
<JonathanD> there seems to be a disagreement about a bike.
<jthan> Tell someone to throw something
<jthan> that makes it so much more interesting
<JonathanD> like the bike?
 * JonathanD ducks
<JonathanD> "She can move"
<JonathanD> How wude.
<JonathanD> I should take the train more, it's rather entertaining :P
<JonathanD> waltman: is it always like this?
<jedijf> channel six is doing a story about septa drivers being attacked by passengers
<jedijf> gotta love philly
<JonathanD> hah
<JonathanD> do they throw things?
<jthan> Lol
<jthan> They better, or it isn't real entertainment.
<JonathanD> jthan: train? bus?
<JonathanD> erm, jedijf, train, bus?
<JonathanD> moped?
<jedijf> the clips i saw were bus, but once it gets aired....violence everywhere
<JonathanD> Why are we attacking the drivers, exactly?
<JonathanD> For a free fare?
<jthan> illogical.
<JonathanD> Bus missed the stop, perhaps?
<JonathanD> I have no idea what stop I'm at.
<jedijf> no clue...10 sec visual...beating fares probably
<jthan> leeching_wireless++
<jthan> I had to download like ~500 youtube videos for a job I'm working next weekend
<jthan> Figured I'd let the neighbors network be slow for a few days...
<jthan> passwords are dumb anyway, right?
<JonathanD> somewhat evil, jthan
<JonathanD> manayunk
<jthan> I'm sure it is evil. But that's what you get for not securing it. They don't do much web surfing anyways.
<jthan> If that was the case, kismac would have found a lot more than it did
<JonathanD> I have more of an issue with verizons WEP routers.
<JonathanD> give people "Security" that isn't worth...
<jthan> Yeah.
<jthan> I hate that too. my ex-gf had one of them.
<JonathanD> Mihgt as well not put it on there if you're going to use WEP
<JonathanD> more harm than good, if you ask me.
<JonathanD> Not only is it still insecure, but the people able to use it are more likely to be trouble.
<jthan> Takes a whopping 5 minutes to crack that
<JonathanD> we should demo that at fosscon.
<jthan> Do it up
<JonathanD> I'll be busy.
<JonathanD> So I'll assume you are volunteering ;)
 * JonathanD wonders if we'd have to have people sign something for that.
<jthan> Nahhh
<jthan> who signs anything?
<JonathanD> This is for educational purposes only.
<andrew> evening
<Sadin> :O my snack of the evening consists of Orville Redenbockers spicy nacho flavored popcorn and Fruit punch....
<Sadin> best snack ever for creative spikes in photoshop
<andrew> JonathanD: I have no problem with the verizon web issue, Free wifi!
<JonathanD> Home.
<jthan> Good work, once again.
<JonathanD> MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!
<jthan> huzzah!
<jthan> HI HO SILVER!
<JonathanD> if our politicians are anything to go by, that would mean "I'm home, but the house is burned down and someone else built a shoe store on top of it."
<jthan> Quick - how do I enable logging w/ irssi?
<jthan> irssi_fail--
<rmg51> http://ubuntupennsylvania.org/PennBot/logs/
<PennBot> Title: Index of /PennBot/logs (at ubuntupennsylvania.org)
<jthan> yes, that's real too
<rmg51> ^the simple way
<rmg51> at least here :-D
<waltman> JonathanD: Sometimes. Depends on the line.
<Sadin> My Windows Xp install is making life completely miserable for me
<Sadin> :(
<Sadin> im trying to install my ATI x300 driver but the legacy driver installer from ATI says failure to launch everytime :(
<ChinnoDog> iirc you need .net framework or directx or something before you can install it
<Sadin> :O who me
<ChinnoDog> If you install all the windows updates first you should be able to install the ATI driver without a problem.
<Sadin> I ran windows update it said i had none :(
<jthan> go to the update website.
<Sadin> nvm i found it
<ChinnoDog> Then look up the dependency for the installer and download and install it.
<ChinnoDog> k..
<pleia2> where am I?
<PennBot> It has been said that I is stuff the chocolate into a bag for tomorrow or wondering if anyone of you could help me get some of them to Tennessee, we've got some people there that want our help setting up a computer lab in Crossville or satisfied when sassy little Stacey who made everyone else do her work for her couldn't make it up the stairs of the Arc d'Triumphe or um kinda dumb for not using irssi in Yakuake Terminal rather than the regular one.wor
<Sadin> it told me i had no "high priority" updates and i overlooked the ones in the sidebar
<Sadin> ive never big big on hardware :/ my friend up the street is the hardware guy and im the software guy lol
<Sadin> Chinnodog it worked your awesome
<ChinnoDog> thx
 * ChinnoDog goes back to not being a windows guy
<waltman> http://i.imgur.com/WWOeX.jpg
<andrew> You know what bugs me? Preferred Applications vs Default web browser
 * Sadin needs to keep working on his portfolio theme tomorrow
 * Sadin also needs to get his ATI driver installed correctly on his desktop for photoshop to run and normal speed
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<jedijf> is it just me, or is there something inherently wrong with designing an Ubuntu logo with Photoshop?
<jedijf> why not use iDraw or something.......jeez
<JonathanD> heh, really?
<jedijf> is there an iDraw?
<jedijf> haha ther is
<jedijf> there
<jthan> lol
<jthan> jedijf++
<jedijf> that's like shuttleworth signing ssweeny's check with a ms pen...
<JonathanD> He uses an oracle pen, actually.
<jedijf> actually i bet he's using a banshee pen
<jthan> JonathanD: so remember our discussion from last night?
<jthan> Regarding WEP encryption.
<JonathanD> jthan: about camping or encryption?
<JonathanD> yes
<jthan> Have you actually /done/ anything of that sort lately?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<jthan> What program do you use?
<jthan> I only ask because I've only ever used kismac for my MacBook.
<JonathanD> I use uh... hold on.
<JonathanD> aircrack
<JonathanD> To be clear, I don't do so maliciously. My last two attempts have been for demonstration purposes.
<andrew> jthan: http://www.whatsmyip.org/fioswepcalc/
<PennBot> Title: WhatsMyIP.org Fios WEP Key Calculator (at www.whatsmyip.org)
<andrew> (that doesn't work on newer installs
<andrew> )
<JonathanD> Now thats just stupid.
<andrew> yep
<jthan> JonathanD: of course. I would not use it for malicious purposes either.  Perhaps to prove a point.
<JonathanD> brb
<andrew> I'm still waiting on a reply from the canonical store
<jthan> Regarding?
<andrew> 2D vs 3D stickers
<JonathanD> andrew: can you ask about 1D, please?
<JonathanD> I'd really like a 1D sticker
<JonathanD> andrew: you up for canoeing some warm saturday?
<andrew> JonathanD: perhaps
<andrew> so long as I'm not busy
<jthan> Oooh man
 * jthan fell in love with his new kayak 
<jthan> Is running a mail server worth it?
 * JonathanD has a fairly large aluminum canoe.
<JonathanD> and an inflatable kayak that fits in a suitcase.
<jthan> I did 180 miles in the allagash last august.
<jthan> Not in aluminum canoes though.
<jthan> andrew: They didn't approve mye agle because I didn't print it double-sided....
<JonathanD> It's quite suitable for an overnighter.
<jthan> Oh I'd agree with you.
<JonathanD> tons of space.
<JonathanD> which is good though, we go with all 4 of us in one.
<jthan> I frequent the pine barrens in Jersey
<JonathanD> I've yet to try the inflatable. it look fun though.
<jthan> Just as a day trip. Easy going.. take something to drink, some lunch.
<jthan> Usually I eat and just float along all day :-P
<JonathanD> I just sort of like the fact that I can keep in the trunk. Just in case, ya know.
<jthan> Yeah - so if it rains for 40 days and 40 nights you have a kayak.
<andrew> jthan: so... reprint
<jthan> I know - it just bugs me.  Why waste the trees to print again when that's the only thing they want changed?
<JonathanD> throw out half the pages, print the other side on the remaining ones.
<jthan> Sounds like my brain would hurt after that, but it's a good idea.
<InHisName> brain pain ?
<JonathanD> mmm
<ChinnoDog> jackson: Is your dog eating your network again?
<ChinnoDog> om nom network
<andrew> jackson: everything ok?
<teddy-dbear> JonathanD: make it stop already :P
<JonathanD> pleia2
<JonathanD> andrew
<ChinnoDog> I don't remember if pleia2 is the only +o here.
<JonathanD> teddy-dbear: staff isn't on the ACL.
<teddy-dbear> the bear don't care :-/
<andrew> JonathanD: really? 2     *!*@freenode/staff/*   +votiA [modified ? ago]
<JonathanD> I may be blind.
<JonathanD> this is possible.
<andrew> why is it a question mark for the time?
<JonathanD> Hasn't been used since a services restart, I think.
<JonathanD> either way, jackson seems fixed.
<andrew> hopefully
<ChinnoDog> His dog probably moved on to noming the computer.
<andrew> Wouldn't that have similar results?
<ChinnoDog> Eventually
<teddy-dbear> he needs a teddy bear
<teddy-dbear> we don't eat things like that
<ChinnoDog> He could just get some bitter apple spray. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bitter-Apple-Spray-8-oz-Dogs/3635337
<PennBot> Title: Walmart.com: Bitter Apple Spray, 8 oz: Dogs (at www.walmart.com)
<ChinnoDog> I think there are synthetic compounds that are designed to taste bad as well.
<JonathanD> My dog likes bitter spray.
<ChinnoDog> There were some reviews on walmart that said that. I guess not all dogs are offended by its taste. I bet your dog would drink beer too if presented withi t.
<ChinnoDog> hrm. Apparently alcohol is a good way to kill your dog. Scratch that idea.
<ChinnoDog> Only ChinnoDog gets to drink alcohol.
<IdleOne> never let your dog drink and irc
<ChinnoDog> Yea, you don't want to have to break the bad news to their IRC girlfriends.
<teddy-dbear> never let lamalex drink and irc =-O
<lamalex> huh?
<lamalex> i do almost nothing else
<pleia2> yeah, how else do you expect him to tolerate people on irc?
<teddy-dbear> but how can we understand him?
<pleia2> not important
<teddy-dbear> or do we really want to?
<ssweeny> just don't ask him about work, since he won't tell you anything :)
<IdleOne> lamalex: works for Canonical right?
<IdleOne> non disclosure agreements!
<ssweeny> yep
<lamalex> hah ssweeny are you referencing, "oh shit, are you community? i've said too much already"
<ssweeny> haha
<IdleOne> I wonder exactly how the new QA community person is going to handle that
<ssweeny> yeah, we're sitting at breakfast, both working for canonical, and we can't talk about work
<pleia2> the key is to get the canonical folks drunk first
 * ssweeny can attest to that
<pleia2> then you can have your way with^W^W^W^W get them to talk about anything
<IdleOne> I can't tell you anything except to tell you that i can't tell you anything.
<ssweeny> pleia2, shhhh
<ssweeny> that fact is itself under NDA
<pleia2> then again, they also got me to say I don't hate copyright assignment
<pleia2> so I guess it works both ways :)
<lamalex> get a person drunk, and you can get them to say just about anything
<ssweeny> true
<jedijf> lamalex: when you coming back?
<lamalex> coming back where
<jedijf> philly
<jedijf> forever'ish
<jedijf> til you leave again
<lamalex> ill probably "never" be coming home foreverish
<lamalex> i will be home thursday but then going to baltimore for fri-sun then be around mon-weds
<lamalex> but then im coming back  north on weds or thurs
<jedijf> :(
<jedijf> rambling man
<jedijf> pleia2: i just deleted the plug into hive meeting from my g calendar....
<lamalex> the life of a vagrant
<jedijf> lamalex: dude...actually...enjoy it and live it as long as you can
<jedijf> and then, 2 more weeks
<lamalex> what's in 2 weeks?
<jedijf> nm
<ChinnoDog> hello Sadin
<Sadin> Hey ChinnoDog
<Sadin> ChinnoDog i have the sidebar done for my portfolio im waiting for photoshop to finish downloading before doing the rest http://zachsnyder.deviantart.com/#/d3h7718
<PennBot> Title: ZachSnyder on deviantART (at zachsnyder.deviantart.com)
<Sadin> I updated .NET on my computer like you said but the ATI installer manager still says failed to initialise... very confused
<jedijf> wabbit
<ChinnoDog> laaag
<ChinnoDog> 3 seconds to ping myself
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: ping
<PennBot> pong
<Sadin> D: frustation
<jedijf> Sadin: give up, use ubu plus gimp or inkscape or something graphicy
<Sadin> i like photoshop more then gimp
<Sadin> plus i need it for school
<ChinnoDog> Photoshop isn't evil just because it costs money.
<Sadin> who said it was :O
<jedijf> i think he means me
<Sadin> oh
<ChinnoDog> Yes, I meant jedijf
<Sadin> I prefer the PS interface
<jedijf> i didn't say that either, just prefer more open, less costly, just work stuff
<Sadin> Photoshop isnt the problem i need to get my graphics driver working so i can use duel moniters and play the PC games i have that were like 60$ each :/
<jedijf> i am very careful not to disparage anything, just offering alternatives
<jedijf> err, now games are evil
<Sadin> im 16 what you expect me to own a PC and not have a few games for it :)
<jedijf> yes
<jedijf> you asked
<Sadin> obviously you havent met most 16 year old males lol :P
 * Sadin bangs his head on desk
<Sadin> why wont the legacy package manager for ATI run!!!
<Sadin> :(
<ChinnoDog> What error did it throw?
<Sadin> Catalyst install manager failed to initialize
<Sadin> faild to initialize package manager
<ChinnoDog> Why is it called the "legacy package manager"?
<Sadin> because its a very old card so ati grouped the "old" drivers into the legacy installer
<Sadin> so your "supposed" to download this legacy installer and it installs your nessisary driver and also ati catalyst controller but mine wont...
<Sadin> if i cant get this graphics card to work im going to re install ubuntu
<jedijf> that's the spirit
<Sadin> ill keep trying till tonght
<ChinnoDog> google the installer so you can find the dependency
<ChinnoDog> I have to go, but I'll be back later.
<ChinnoDog> (probably)
<Sadin> i ve been trying
<Sadin> See ya ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> Sadin:
<ChinnoDog> Caution: The Catalyst™ Control Center requires that the Microsoft  NET Framework version 2.0 be installed. Without .NET version 2.0.
<jedijf> Sadin: what are you running?
<ChinnoDog> installed, the Catalyst™ Control Center will not launch properly and
<ChinnoDog> the user will see an error messag
<Sadin> i have .NET 3
<Sadin> ive installed all the .NET updates from microsoft
<ChinnoDog> It is only backwards compatible in theory. Try installing .NET 2.0
<Sadin> alright
<Sadin> ill try
<ChinnoDog> oh
<ChinnoDog> .. never mind. I had another thought but it doesn't apply to P
<ChinnoDog> XP
<jedijf> lol, thst would make it *not* backwards compatble
<Sadin> i ran every single SP and .NET update from the windows update
<jedijf> s/theory/marketing propaganda
<ChinnoDog> The installer might be checkings for the specific version
<ChinnoDog> .NET Framework versioning is not as straightforward as it should be.
<Sadin> ok im downloading .NET from microsoft and ill run the installer
<Sadin> It says i cant install .NET 2.0 because of incompatibilty with an already installed version
<Sadin> (because i already have the latest)
<Irishmanluke> sorry but are we giving windows support now?
<jedijf> Irishmanluke: yes, it ultimately leads back to us
<Irishmanluke> does this have to do with the photoshop ubuntu art thing?
<Irishmanluke> I'd scroll back but my batterys about to die
<Sadin> i needed to re install windows for photoshop because of my classes at school and i cant get my ATI driver to install properly
<Sadin> so any help would be appreciated
<Sadin> irishmanluke ^
<ChinnoDog> Sadin:  uninstall .net 3, then install 2. you can put it back when you are done.
<Sadin> alrighty
<Sadin> and welcome back by the way ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> I am not really back. waiting to board plane.
<Sadin> oh wow you guys are always flying places :P
<ChinnoDog> you can too. get on a plane.
<Sadin> you forgot the part about me being 16 :P
 * Sadin thinks it doesnt help the situation when windows says i have uninstalled video adaptors yet it cant install the driver at the moment...
<Sadin> Why does it say i have windows XP SP3 when in my add/remove programs window my .NET 2.0 and 3.5 where SP2
<Sadin> that doesnt sound right
<ChinnoDog> they aren't related
<Sadin> So the fact that they are SP2 doesnt matter?
<ChinnoDog> when I was a kid I lived overseas and frequently d&e kids as young as 10 traveling alone.
<Sadin> ok i removed .NEt 3.5 and 3 im restarting and going to try to install catalyst now...
<Sadin> it failed again...
<Sadin> im going to keep slaving over google searches
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-26
<jedijf> Sadin: just wondering, did you set a time to give up and re-install Ubuntu?
<jedijf> tonight is vague, put a number on it
<Sadin> umm
<Sadin> 10 or 11ish why
<Sadin> i am really hoping i dont have to even though i love ubuntu more then windows because i need PS
<Sadin> why do you ask for a specific time Jedijf
 * pleia2 starts the clock
<Sadin> i think i got it working...
<Sadin> i found a driver that works but its not the right one for my card... why doesnt the installer thats supposed to do its job work...
<ChinnoDog> It isn't like linux where there could be multiple drivers that will work. In Windows there is generally only one right driver. Make the right one work.
<ChinnoDog> hi Rocket2DMn
<Rocket2DMn> ohai
<Rocket2DMn> did remember that i was still in this channel :)
<Rocket2DMn> didnt*
<Sadin> When installing wine from ubuntu software center which of the three should i use
<Rocket2DMn> probably the meta package
<Sadin> the one with or without the compatability layer?
<Rocket2DMn> the one that has ratings
<Sadin> alright lol
<Rocket2DMn> it should be the firs tin the list if you searched for "wine"
<Rocket2DMn> brb gonna restart X
 * Sadin is trying to get photoshop working in ubuntu and if he can will say screw it to windows
<ChinnoDog> There you go peeps. That is your out so I don't have to be Windows tech support.
<Rocket2DMn> ugh windows
<Sadin> lol i think i got windows working too i dont have the right driver but its working fine under a different ati driver
<Rocket2DMn> but the way Unity is behaving...
<Sadin> Unity is being fine for me :O
<Rocket2DMn> it's alright, my mouse starts misbevaing after awhile though
<Rocket2DMn> scroll wheel and clicks dont seem to register all the time
<Rocket2DMn> could be related to putting the computer to sleep a few times each day too
<Sadin> mine some times has a screen flickering issue but thats only happened once or twice
<jthan> Evening
<InHisName> Evening jthan,   did'ja notice the average age got lowered again recently ?
<ChinnoDog> I am stranded in Philadelphia tonight
<InHisName> Awww, poor poor ChinnoDog.  No wheels, not even bicycle type wheels ?
<ChinnoDog> nope. :-(
<ChinnoDog> No hotel either. It is weather related.
<ChinnoDog> air_travel--
<InHisName> Hows the shoe leather ?
<ChinnoDog> Eh?
<InHisName> Aren't you a simple marathon away from Philly to your home, ChinnoDog?
<ChinnoDog> My car is in Harrisburg. :-(
<ChinnoDog> I need a place to stay now. Rebooked for 9:47am flight out.
<Sadin> where are you flying to ?
<ChinnoDog> Chicago
<ChinnoDog> Its a week night, and it is late. No one at home that can pick me up.
<InHisName> Lets see now.... you left Harrisburg to go to Chicago and ended up in Philly ?  Did the pilot get lost in directions ?
<ChinnoDog> It connected in Philly
<InHisName> You live near Harrisburg ?
<ChinnoDog> Connection delayed, then we boarded, taxied, and then turned us around and came back to the gate.
<ChinnoDog> Closer to Harrisburg than Philly, and I work a lot closer to Harrisburg, which is where I was before I got on the first plane.
<InHisName> Oh, I C
<waltman> ChinnoDog: There's amtrak, but it might be too late for them, too
<Sadin> Chinno dog i found a temporary driver for my ATI card but it just failed and the legacy drivers still wont install :(
<Sadin> ChinnoDog ^
<ChinnoDog> waltman:  not quite that desperate yet. I am booked for a flight out at 9:25a tomorrow through IAD.
<ChinnoDog> found me a room at the Red Roof. sigh
<waltman> at least they have nets
<waltman> a bed, a shower, and interwebs -- what more do you need? :)
<Sadin> Wow i got photoshop working in ubuntu!
<Sadin> took like 2 minutes to install and setup
<Sadin> :D
 * Sadin gets ready to go back to ubuntu on his desktop
<Sadin> jedijf :)
<waltman> under wine?
<Sadin> yeah no activation required or anything :)
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<Sadin> i really hope i get drafted on dribbble or forrst
<Sadin> :)
<Sadin> well gdnight everyone
<Irishmanluke> hello teddy-dbear
<Irishmanluke> you only think that you need photoshot Sadin
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> why are we the only stupid people up and watching chat at this hour?
<JonathanD> we're not stupid
<JonathanD> we're the smart ones.
<JonathanD> everyone else is missing out ;)
<rmg51> but not on sleep :-D
<JonathanD> eh, I got my sleep already :P
<rmg51> you can never get enough sleep
<rmg51> or so says Teddy
<JonathanD> perhaps :P
<InHisName> Good Morning ! all you early birds !!
<JonathanD> hi InHisName
<rmg51> o/
<jedijf> @later tell sadin great work \o/
<PennBot> jedijf: The operation succeeded.
<InHisName> Hi JonathanD,  I'll be out until afternoon.  Then I can ketch up with all this morning's chatter.
 * ChinnoDog yawns
 * erstazi yawners
<teddy-dbear> stop it, your making me sleepy :-/
<ChinnoDog> YAWN
<teddy-dbear> I wants a nap!
<ssweeny> naps++
<teddy-dbear> my eyes are closing on me
<teddy-dbear> I could fall asleep at the keyboard
<ssweeny> go for it
<ChinnoDog> naps++
<teddy-dbear> it's almost lunch time
<teddy-dbear> I dpn't want to sleep through that!
<teddy-dbear> dang paws
<InHisName> well, teddy-dbear did you have a fine noddy time ?
<Sadin> jedijf guess what :D
 * JonathanD going camping tomorrow :D
 * pleia2 going to canada tomorrow :D
<Sadin> my grandpa was born there :D
<JonathanD> Parachute out. Bring marshmellows.
<JonathanD> and butter.
<Sadin> oh pleia2 i got photoshop working perfectly under 11.04
<Sadin> :D
<pleia2> great :)
<Sadin> yeah apparently theres only a little zip file you gotta download and then extract and hit install its hacked so no activation required :)
<Sadin> anyone got a link to a download for ubuntu 10.10 i cant find it on the site anymore
<pleia2> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/release/
<PennBot> Title: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) (at cdimages.ubuntu.com)
<pleia2> oh, those are dvds, hrm
<Sadin> yeah i need the torrent if at all possible
<pleia2> torrents are included in that link, but it's all the dvd version for some reason
<Sadin> oh
<pleia2> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<PennBot> Title: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<pleia2> there you go
<pleia2> scroll down to get the full list of everything, including torrent files
<Sadin> thanks :)
<Sadin> anyone know some one who is a member of either http://forrst.com or http://dribbble.com ?
<PennBot> Title: Forrst is a community for developers and designers - Forrst (at forrst.com)
<jedijf> Sadin: check your pm messages
<jedijf> 07:29 < jedijf> @later tell sadin great work \o/
<jedijf> s/messages//
<Sadin> i saw it lol
<Sadin> im going to duel boot ubuntu cause i love it :)
<Sadin> installing server edition on my junker pc atm
<jedijf> 10.04?
<PennBot> hmm... 10.04 is and LTS, right, jedijf
<Sadin> 10.04 server and 10.10 desktop on my desktop
 * Sadin cries
<Sadin> no one voted to accept me on http://forrst.com
<PennBot> Title: Forrst is a community for developers and designers - Forrst (at forrst.com)
<Sadin> :(
<jedijf> why not 11.04 with gnome on desktop?
<jedijf> or xfce, lxde, flux, enlightenment insert other names
<jedijf> f ...motorcycle dude facedown on 95
<Sadin> i guess i could use 11.04 but i dont have the iso anymore
<Sadin> ouch thats sucks.... my dad got hit by a van on his motorcycle once
<Sadin> And Jedijf ive already got the ubuntu 10.10 iso on my flashdrive
<jedijf> w0 mins vs 7 months
<jedijf> 20 minutes vs 7 months
<Sadin> wants to duel boot with arch linux
<Sadin> woops forgot the me
<Sadin> lol
<Sadin> re installing XP and putting it on about a 15gb partition so i can save most space for ubuntu on second partition :)
<Sadin> ive been told you need to install windows before linux of your going to duel boot is that true
<pleia2> you don't need to, but it makes life much easier since windows likes to overwrite the MBR without asking
<Sadin> alright my friend in school goes to votech mentioned something about installing windows first but i wanted your opinions
<Sadin> if any of you dont mind giving our your social accounts do any of you have a twitter?
 * pleia2 is pleia2
<Sadin> pleia2 i followed you :) im Sadin56
<pleia2> ah :)
<JonathanD> going for some foods.
<JonathanD> Sadin: windows will overwrite the MBR, and you'll lose your list. most linux distros will write an MBR with a selection list of some kind.
<waltman> mmm, foods
<JonathanD> mexican foods
<waltman> I'm still cooling off from my walk home.
<JonathanD> it's warm.
<waltman> For some reason I decided to get off one station early and walk through Bryn Mawr.
<JonathanD> I hope you packed water :P
<JonathanD> we're going to food and then stopping to get a couple cases of bottled water prior ot camping tomorrow
<waltman> I should have bought some, but the stores were on the wrong side of the street.
<JonathanD> silly stores.
<waltman> I wasn't really hot until the end, and by that time I was going to be home in 5-10 minutes anyway.
<waltman> The worst part of my walk from the train is when I get inside. Our elevators are like ovens in the summer. At least outside there's a breeze.
 * Sadin wishes he could go camping
<waltman> I'm pondering some chipotle tonight.
<waltman> or maybe just a wawa run
<Sadin> waltman chipotle is the bomb!
<waltman> indeed it is
<Sadin> can you pick em up a large slushie :D
<Sadin> me*
<waltman> Often around this time the line's 20-30 deep at Chipotle. I'm hoping it'll be a little less now that Villanova's on break.
<Sadin> sadly ive never eaten at chipotle
<Sadin> :(
<Sadin> just had the sauce on stuff
<waltman> It's tasty stuff.
<Sadin> i know ive had the sauce
<Sadin> just never eaten at the restaraunt
<waltman> "the sauce"?
<waltman> You mean chipotle sauce?  That's just sauce made from chipotle peppers. The Chipotle I'm talking about is a restaurant.
<andrew> I think I heard a new one opened in Exton this week
<waltman> there's one in West Chester.
<waltman> across from Stadium Grill
<andrew> Yes, but when I'm near that, I'm eating across the street at the Stadium Grille
<waltman> Of course.
<andrew> case in point: monday
<JonathanD> apparetly we're now waiting.
<waltman> for what?
<waltman> or whom?
<JonathanD> my parents.
<JonathanD> They're going to meet us at food
<jedijf> ginos?
<JonathanD> http://www.yelp.com/biz/taqueria-la-michoacana-norristown
<PennBot> Title: Taqueria La Michoacana - Norristown, PA (at www.yelp.com)
<waltman> mmm, gino's
<JonathanD> jedijf: that was sunday.
<JonathanD> and it was good
<JonathanD> btw, try the onion rings.
<jedijf> damn you, i still haven't done this incarnation
<JonathanD> They are amazing.
<JonathanD> jedijf: ginos geeknic, perhaps.
<JonathanD> :p
<jedijf> ubuntu 2 hour
<JonathanD> I wonder if they do fundraisers.
<waltman> also try their fried chicken
<JonathanD> jedijf: if they did, would there be something to raise funds towards?
<JonathanD> well, anyone answer that one, really :p
<jedijf> JonathanD: them and krispy kreme should be contacted for fosscon sponsorship
<JonathanD> jedijf: I thought about that.
<JonathanD> But Ginos is pretty far, geographically.
<jedijf> yoda
<JonathanD> from fosscon
<jedijf> JonathanD: stop thinking;
<JonathanD> Idally I'd like them to provide sponsorship in the form of free burgers.
<JonathanD> For everyone.
<jedijf> that's for them to decide
<JonathanD> I think we can all agree this would be a useful contribution.
<jedijf> we all can travel
<JonathanD> jedijf: well, I'm going to email them, actually :p
<jedijf> krispy did tech week
<JonathanD> I already started writing one about the fundraisers.
<JonathanD> So I'll add in the "also sponsor fosscon"
<JonathanD> jedijf: Some of the reviews aren't great, but I've had a great time every time I've gone.
<JonathanD> In fact, heres a mini review, from my mom...
<JonathanD> Couple weeks back she goes there with my grandmothers boyfriend (who we inherited when my grandma passed a while back)
<JonathanD> my mom can barely walk, and he can't without a walker and significant help
<JonathanD> The ginos staff came to the table, took the order in person, went back to the register to total it, came back, got the payment, etc, so mom and ed wouldn't have to go up and do it.
<JonathanD> and the manager came out to check on them and see if they needed anything.
<JonathanD> Far in excess of what I'd expect from a fast food sort of place...
<JonathanD> jedijf: I'll be back later, but if you have any contact info on krispy it might help... if not I'll just looked generic contact info.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-27
<jedijf> JonathanD: i only have the guys phone number when they were trying to come back to the philly market, they wanted me to distribute their donuts, but the deal wasn't right
<jedijf> for me
<Sadin> guys! i have great news! I got accepted into http://forrst.com :D im so excited
<PennBot> Title: Forrst is a community for developers and designers - Forrst (at forrst.com)
<Sadin> its invite only meaning some one out there thinks i have potential
<rmg51> mikedep334: I think I just fixed my wireless problem
<rmg51> rfkill unblock all
<mikedep334> rmg51: cool, I've had to deal with that a lot
<rmg51> wifi light is on and connected
<rmg51> it's the one thing we didn't try
<mikedep334> rmg51: yeah
<rmg51> I just looked at the forums
<rmg51> that came up so I tried it and it worked
<mikedep334> cool
<mikedep334> I haven't been using desktop Ubuntu too much lately.
<mikedep334> when I get a chance I'll put natty on my main desktop
<rmg51> now I wait and see if it stays working :-/
<mikedep334> rmg51: you might need to run it every time you restart
<mikedep334> we can add that to be run at startup of course
<rmg51> as long as it works
<mikedep334> yeah
<rmg51> I'll find out the next time there is a kernel update
<rmg51> or something else that needs a restart
<rmg51> if wireless is still working in the morning I won't have to power up the XP box to read the morning paper :)
<JonathanD> jedijf: ok.
<Sadin> jonathanD since i wont get to go camping be sure someone takes pictures and puts them on the site for me to see :D
<JonathanD> sure
<JonathanD> Sadin: you can see the previous ones if you like, too
<JonathanD> we do this every year.
<Sadin> ok JonathanD
<jthan> I wanna dive into slackware one time
<jthan> is there any benefit of doing so? :-P
<waltman> No.
<jthan> Didn't think so.
<waltman> I mean, IMHO.  But...no.
<jthan> I want to use something new...
<jthan> Ubuntu is old news. Gentoo is old news.
<jthan> I don't like openSUSE package management.
<waltman> rpm is meh
<jthan> agreed
<jthan> What about Arch?
<jthan> I packaged for foresight before.
<jthan> That was a fail
<waltman> Old and boring isn't necessarily a bad thing with package management imho
<jthan> Well I'm not so concerned with package management. I just like to try something new every now and again.
<waltman> android?
<PennBot> Rumor has it android is teh awesome, waltman
<jthan> Used it.
<waltman> arduino?
<jthan> Would like to.. Played with the msp430 for awhile
<jthan> kudos to jedijf for that one
<waltman> learn a new mind-expanding programming language like lisp or erlang
<jthan> That's a thought.
<waltman> but I thought all the cool kits were getting into arduino these days
<waltman> not me, of course...
<jthan> Course not. That would be silly.
<jthan> Are you exclusively an Ubuntu user?
<waltman> Actually I'm still running debian testing.
<waltman> and osx :)
<jthan> oooh. Yeah I've got two macs ;-)
<andrew> morning
<jthan> andrew: what OS are you on right now? I'm on the mB but have a synaptic question
<jthan> or software center, rather.
<andrew> ATM, I'm on OS X
<andrew> But in a few minutes, I'll be on Ubuntu 11.04
<jthan> Well - are medibuntu repos automatically added to the software center, or do you still have to add them in /etc/apt/sources.list or w/e it is?
<jthan> Been awhile :-/
<andrew> Then in the morning, I'll be on Windows XP & Ubuntu 11.04 (side by side, connected with synergy)
<andrew> and lets not forget Android between all the gaps
<andrew> jthan: just add them in software sources
<andrew> if you need/want them
<jthan> I know - but I was wondering if I even had to at this point, or if they decided to put them in there themselves for you to add
<andrew> or the command line like they recommend
<andrew> They won't, just as from a CYA standpoint
<jthan> Meh.
<Sadin> I got invited and im psyched! http://forrst.me/Sadin
<PennBot> Title: Zachary Snyder is a developer & designer - Forrst.me (at forrst.me)
<jthan> sidenote:
<jthan> cya--
 * jthan wishes he knew his bash fu
<jthan> I need to convert a boatload of flash videos to mpeg4. There isn't really a nice way to do so with ffmpeg
<andrew> jthan: Read JP's book
<andrew> or at least show up to one of his many presentations
<jthan> If I had the time..
<jthan> Why can't this just be intuitive? :-P
<andrew> what are you trying to do?
<jthan> I have ~250 flash videos (.flv) and I need them all to be mp4
<jthan> I can do them one by one, but I don't see a way to do all 250 at once.
<jthan> I wanna set it and forget ti.
<jthan> @karma one_liners
<PennBot> jthan: Karma for "one_liners" has been increased 1 time and decreased 0 times for a total karma of 1.
<jthan> one_liners++
<andrew> jthan: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3528330/how-do-i-programmatically-convert-flv-video-files-to-mp4-using-a-shell-script-in
<PennBot> Title: osx - How do I programmatically convert FLV video files to MP4 using a shell script in OS X? - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<andrew> ignore the fact that they asked for os x, it's a bash script as the answer
<andrew> (be sure to apt-get install ffmpeg if you haven't already)
<jthan> for f in *.wav; do ffmpeg -i "$f" "${f%.flv}.mp4"; done
<jthan> oops. cept the first part would be .flv also
<jthan> I didn't change it
<andrew> Dangit, I just lost the game, and I only have myself to blame
<andrew> darn trap was one and a half years in the making
<andrew> I was browsing the files I've uploaded to the semi-open dir on my site, and came across one named 'happythanksgiving.jpg'. I opened it up, picture of a turkey... and a QR Code.
<andrew> So I say to myself, I wonder what that was. Grab the phone, scan the code. *Beep* /me looks at screen "THE GAME"
<andrew> offending graphic: http://sandbox.ahotw.com/happythanksgiving.jpg
 * andrew checks log files to see if i got anyone else back then
<andrew> doesn't appear that I got anyone in here, not sure if it was shared elsewhere
<andrew> oh well bed time
<InHisName> gotta log off back up batts screaming loosing alll logs bye
<JonathanD> Morning
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<JonathanD> we meet again!
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> but this morning I'm mobile again :-D
<Sadin> Hi everyone
<ssweeny> hi Sadin
 * Sadin is sad he hasnt been drafted on dribbble yet
 * teddy-dbear is happy he doesn't dribble ;-)
<ssweeny> what is this dribble?
<Sadin> http://dribbble.com
<PennBot> Title: Dribbble - What are you working on? (at dribbble.com)
<Sadin> i got accepted to http://forrst.com though which im super happy about
<PennBot> Title: Forrst is a community for developers and designers - Forrst (at forrst.com)
<Sadin> oh my god its so much easier setting up my ati graphics card in linux then windows...
<Sadin> so easy its sad
<Sadin> poor windows
<Sadin> teddy-dbear http://www.myfacewhen.net/uploads/234-pedobear.png thats you lol
<teddy-dbear> that looks nothing like me :-/
<Sadin> :D haha you know what that is?
<teddy-dbear> http://gallery.ubuntupennsylvania.org/v/20090919-1/img_3422.jpg.html
<PennBot> Title: img_3422 (at gallery.ubuntupennsylvania.org)
<teddy-dbear> that's me with my old laptop
<Sadin> ah yes theres not much of a resemblance :P
<teddy-dbear> a funny looking bear :)
<Sadin> macbuntu is cool :D
<teddy-dbear> almost lunch time :-D
<jedijf> *buntu is cool
<Sadin> jedijf ditto
<Sadin> they probably could have dont better with macbuntu i might not use it its over used
<Sadin> done*
 * Sadin goes to look for an epic theme on deviant art
<InHisName> pedobears, forrst, and dribbles what thrills
<Sadin> InHisName haha
<InHisName> I have a 6 y/o who rather than dribble will dump the whole bowl full onto his shirt and lap.
<Sadin> lol :D
<InHisName> Maybe we could nominate you for http://www.bowldumpers.com  eh, Sadin ?
<Sadin> sure InHisName haha
<InHisName> to bad, can't do it, site is for sale.
<Sadin> :P
<InHisName> Sadin: what a splendid idea, start your own at that site.  Its for sale.
<Sadin> ill pass lol
<Sadin> natty needs to fix bugs with duel moniters...
<InHisName> You could show off your web skills etc.
<Sadin> i am working on a protfolio InHisName but it surely wont be caled bowldumpers
<Sadin> lol
<InHisName> You're gonna have to strain your brain a bunch to top that name.  If you do maybe we owe you at least a visit.
<Sadin> i actually thought of a name InHisName
<Sadin> Sparkz
<Sadin> ive been using it for a while
<InHisName> Not much there, reminds me of MasterCard logo
<InHisName> Just starting up there?
<Sadin> InHisName heres my site http://sparkz.exofire.net
<PennBot> Title: Sparkz on Rails (at sparkz.exofire.net)
<InHisName> Ok, makes more sense for a Ruby-On-Rails sorta fan.
<InHisName> But what about http://www.sparkz.com   is that yours too?
<PennBot> Title: sparks (at www.sparkz.com)
<Sadin> updating my desktop to natty :)
<InHisName> I'm slowly getting used to the Unity bar thingy of natty, Sadin keep it for a few weeks, it might grow on you.
<Sadin> i like natty alot it just there are bugs for my graphics card yet because of how new it is
<InHisName> You have a new gee-whiz graphics cards with a gizzillion gigs of memory?
<Sadin> no
<Sadin> ATI Radeon x300
<Sadin> very old
<InHisName> bugs for my graphics card yet because of how new it is   vs  (03:19:26 PM) Sadin: very old  ----> so is it old or new ?
<Sadin> its old
<InHisName> 4 years ago I bought a 512MB PNY Nvidia card on closeout for $70 formerly $440
<Sadin> i cant get the driver for my ATI card for linux so im haveing trouble with duel moniters
<InHisName> It was old when I bought it.  Made sure I could do it in linux.   Served me well so far.
<Sadin> if i try to install the linux driver from ati it gives me errors
<bts3685|vps> anyone ever get a system76 laptop before?
<teddy-dbear> me
<teddy-dbear> using it now
<bts3685|vps> yeah? like it?
<teddy-dbear> I've only had it for a year :-D
<teddy-dbear> but yeah I LIKEIT
<teddy-dbear> dang cap locks
<ssweeny> my last two laptops have been from system76
<ssweeny> they work great and their support is awesome
<bts3685|vps> yeah, that's what it seems like.. they design the casing themelves, etc. for the laptops, right? how's the airflow?
<teddy-dbear> you can toast marshmellows on mine
<teddy-dbear> but guad cores are going to run a little warmer
<teddy-dbear> the LED backlight is a plus
<ssweeny> yeah my current lappy is pretty souped up and it does get a bit warm
<teddy-dbear> 57c at the moment
<Sadin> :( torrent download says estimated time 8hrs
<Sadin> (sadface)
<Sadin> (extreme sadface)
<jedijf> hold on....the stuffed animal has a quad core? damn
<Sadin> :O im in the 82 percentile meaning im more active then 82% of its registered members :) once i get to the 92 percentile i can send email invites :D
<rmg51> t
<rmg51> oops
<rmg51> Teddy also has 6 gigs of ram
<rmg51> sometimes I can't tell the enter key from the backspace key :-/
<jedijf> bts3685|vps: it would be worth the time to come to pa and stealthe bear's computer
<jedijf> i hear he also carries choclate
<jedijf> chocolate
<jedijf> ok back to work......
<rmg51> he should wait and see if I buy myself a new lappy
<rmg51> looking at the 17 inch
<bts3685|vps> jedijf: shit, i might even be moving back to pa
<rmg51> first to move away, first to move back :-/
<rmg51> worst part of that is pleia2 is to far away for a road trip ;-)
<pleia2> that would be quite the long roadtrip
<rmg51> are you silly enough to do it?
<Sadin> im going to start on an all CSS3 driven website
<Sadin> little or no images :)
<jedijf> bts3685|vps: you know you're welcome anytime
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-28
<bts3685|vps> jedijf: i miss having a good LUG
<InHisName> pleia2 already does virtual road trips all the time
<jedijf> taking de/wm suggestions for my Arch install...thinking gnome3 to compare to Unity, but all suggestions are welcome
<InHisName> jedijf: are you leaving ubuntu for Arch ?
<bts3685|vps> jedijf: i'm still using gnome2 for work stuff, but try giving awesome/awm a spin. it's kind of neat. only rough thing is if you make any changes to display, etc. youhave to restart the session i think
<bts3685|vps> it's almost entirely keyboard-driven though. like a modernized easier ratpoison (it uses lua language for the configs)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-29
<SamuraiAlba> May the bacon be with you all
<waltman> mmm, bacon
<SamuraiAlba> College grants are IN!
<SamuraiAlba> Major in CIS/Network Security, Minor in Ethics, studying Russian 1st year, Putonghua 2nd, NA Spanish 3rd, Tokyo standard Japanese 4th :)
<SamuraiAlba> Anyone here in college atm?
<waltman> Does grad school count?
 * waltman googles Putonghua
<waltman> Oh, Mandarin
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: I had a link sausage,  HAH !
 * waltman is watching Monaco
 * InHisName is preparing to attend church soon
<waltman> Are you implying that watching the Monaco Grand Prix isn't a religious experience? :)
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<SamuraiAlba> I'm going to minor in ethics for the first two years, and minor in business management for the next two :)  Just changed it
<SamuraiAlba> InHisName, remember the AMD BE 7750 I was selling?  6c under FULL load on both cores :)
<SamuraiAlba> oops
<SamuraiAlba> 36c
<mikedep333> lol
<mikedep333> 6'C
<mikedep333> back in high school my one friend put "cold cathodes" in his gaming rig in order to "help cool it down"
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: I'm back for 10 minutes.  Then cookout at church.   BaconBurgers maybe ?
<InHisName> 36C  temp?
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba:  the machine that you removed to sell to me ?    AMD BE 7750 ?
<SamuraiAlba> yup
<SamuraiAlba> nice?
<InHisName> Good deal for you on the education front,  SamuraiAlba   It was nice to hear the good news a few days ago.
<SamuraiAlba> thankies
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<Sadin> Hey guys whats everyone up too?
<ChinnoDog> Being bored at ORD. Exploring hacks for running Ubuntu in HyperV on my laptop without sacrificing my ability to sleep/suspend.
<ChinnoDog> Other options are VirtualBox (not as fast, not practical using SMP) or making startup/shutdown faster so I don't care if it suspends.
<ChinnoDog> I'm leaning towards accelerating startup and shutdown
 * rmg51 is leaning towards dinner ;-)
<Sadin> :O cool
<ChinnoDog> I ate a pretty good ham sandwich earlier
<Sadin> i had sweet Lebanon and american cheese with spicy mustard for lunch :P
<InHisName> Our church had a cook out.   I'm very full now.   Time to sit, digest, and type.
<InHisName> ChinnoDog are you trying to use suspend with either hyperV or VBox ?    Hibernate works better for me.
<InHisName> Although I really haven't tried to hibernate with VBox running with some guests up and going.
<ChinnoDog>  you can't hibernate with the hyper-v role enabled
<ChinnoDog> I will just tune Win for rapid restarts
<ChinnoDog> it is already somewhat lean. If I use ubuntu to replace some stuff I have installed will get even leaner.
<ChinnoDog> and I can install Ubuntu to vhd on ssd, separating IO from my Win drive.
<InHisName> So, y not just turn off hibernate/sleep/suspend  instead , if it is that grevious to support.?
<ChinnoDog>  installing the role turns it off. MS doesn't want tu support it on a server os.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-21
<InHisName> morning
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning
<MutantTurkey> cut em out ride em in cut em out ride em in raw hide
<MutantTurkey> I really enjoy the breifcase full of blues album
<MutantTurkey> it's awesome
<InHisName> So you like the Rawhide tv theme song, heh, MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> I do indeed as well
<MutantTurkey> brief'
<InHisName> I barely remember it, I was kinda small then.
<MutantTurkey> hah I was nonexistent
<InHisName> Probably your mom & pop were no existant too.
<waltman> http://www.cartoonbrew.com/wp-content/uploads/pixaravengers-b.jpg
<knightze1o> exit
<JonathanD> Crissi is getting one of those HP touchthingies.
<JonathanD> From woot the other day.
<JonathanD> Supposed to be a way to dual boot android.
<waltman> she's giving up the iPad?
<JonathanD> The ipad broked.
<waltman> :(
<JonathanD> her purse broke at the mall. strap boke.
<JonathanD> *broke
<JonathanD> ipad fell out, hit floor, screen cracked.
<waltman> such a sad story!
<JonathanD> apple says they won't fix, but she can buy a discounted one for $400 or so.
<waltman> nice
<JonathanD> It was in a case, too.
<JonathanD> :/
<waltman> that kind of scares me about ipads
<JonathanD> My tablet feels like you could whack someone over the head with it without issue.
<MutantTurkey> why don't they have gorilla glass on it yet?
<JonathanD> the ipads feel sort of flimsy.
<JonathanD> or lacking in substance, is more like it.
<JonathanD> not flimsy exactly.
<MutantTurkey> i mean my crappy galaxy S gets dropped on concrete frequently and it's barely scratched up
<MutantTurkey> I want a ThinkPad
<JonathanD> Yeah
<MutantTurkey> gorilla glass is ridiculously awesome
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: I have the famed thinkpad tablet, ehre :P
<JonathanD> *here
<MutantTurkey> how is it?
<MutantTurkey> like the thinkpad tablet
<JonathanD> it ain't no ipad
<MutantTurkey> or what not
<JonathanD> it's nice. Crissi was using it while I fixed her laptop.
<JonathanD> I've been testing it with windows 8 and ubuntu 12.04. I don't use it day to day, got a T520 for that.
<MutantTurkey> wait what?
<MutantTurkey> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=iFt&channel=cs&q=thinkpad+tablet&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=2133&bih=1201&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=1007737682691861813&sa=X&ei=Uoq6T4uoAsGk6gGowu2SAw&ved=0CKoBEPICMAM
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: thats different from what I'm talking about.
<MutantTurkey> are you talking about the laptops or the tablets?
<JonathanD> This is an x220 tablet. Full on x86 laptop, with a keyboard, the screen spins around and folds down.
<MutantTurkey> I want a thinkpad tablet
<MutantTurkey> ah
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> those are cool as well
<JonathanD> it is also usable as a self defense weapon.
<MutantTurkey> you know how people are mac people? I aspire to be a thinkpad person
<MutantTurkey> get a tablet, a lappy, whatever
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: I am a thinkpad person.
<MutantTurkey> right
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: come buy my old one.
<MutantTurkey> so you need the whole array of accessories!
<JonathanD> I have 6 thinkpads.
<MutantTurkey> i have the lappy i just need the tab
<JonathanD> They all work.
<JonathanD> Ah
<MutantTurkey> do you have a t61 i can purchase?
<MutantTurkey> or take away for free
<MutantTurkey> my dad needs something new
<JonathanD> I have a T60 or T61 I would sell.
<JonathanD> I think they both need opticals though.
<MutantTurkey> opticals?
<MutantTurkey> oh drives
<MutantTurkey> yes well
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: or, do you recommend any older thinkpads ?
<MutantTurkey> my dad bought a POS acer last year and it's already like doomed
<MutantTurkey> so
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: yes, old thinkpads. Where old might end at the T4x series
<JonathanD> even that might be pushing it.
<JonathanD> But I think you can put 2GB in a 41, so thats not bad.
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: theres a million T60s on craigslist all the time, too
<MutantTurkey> ok
<JonathanD> They're easy to find.
<JonathanD> note, they'll be like $150-$200 used
<JonathanD> last I checked.
<JonathanD> Which is high for a used laptop, but they hold up well.
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: also, be advised they may stop pistol rounds but they do not consistently stop rifle rounds.
<MutantTurkey> i'll have to take my business elsewhere
<ChinnoDog> talk
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: JonathanD say something please
<MutantTurkey> WEEEEEEE
<MutantTurkey> i like big butts and i cannot lie
<MutantTurkey> i like wearing ladies underwear
<ChinnoDog> ok that is enough. lol
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: say something
<MutantTurkey> i really wanna watch shrek lol
<ChinnoDog> I quit so I could repair a problem in weechat
<ChinnoDog> but I won't know if it is fixed until JonathanD says something
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: hi
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: say something without my nick in it
<JonathanD> something
<waltman> JonathanD++
<ChinnoDog> it isn't fixed
<ChinnoDog> pfft
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: MutantTurkey: the problem is that your nicks are in the same color on my screen and they shouldn't be. I figured out the problem though.
<MutantTurkey> strange
<ChinnoDog> weechat cycles through a list of colors when it matches them to nicks and there aren't enough colors in my rotation.
<ChinnoDog> I enabled 256 color mode now so I need to increase the colors on the list
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: can u tell diff 'tween  color #232 & 233 ?
<ChinnoDog> those two colors don't seem to exist on my palette
<InHisName> What! you're cheated, ChinnoDog, since you only have 254 colors, then.
<ChinnoDog> Yea. I've been jipped.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-22
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> Yo
<teddy-dbear> Morning
<jedijf> skittles are sooooo good
<ChinnoDog> yuck
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-23
 * InHisName cracks knuckles and strechchchchches out
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> Yo
<InHisName> morning
<JonathanD> Morning InHisName
<InHisName> anything exciting, yet ?
<JonathanD> Not that I'm aware of.
<JonathanD> InHisName: come to fosscon!
<jedijf> tons, arduino class, fosscon, installfest
<JonathanD> yes, arduino class.
<JonathanD> go learn
<JonathanD> jedijf: when is this installfest?
<jedijf> summer is now booked
<jedijf> aug 11th
<JonathanD> oh, the fosscon one :)
<InHisName> I just might be able to, now.  The foster kids got to go to their great aunt to live.  Happy times for them.
<jedijf> in 'the village'
<JonathanD> jedijf: are there any other ubuntu events this summer?
<JonathanD> I want to do a geeknic.
<JonathanD> In evansburg, maybe.
<InHisName> Is monday too soon?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<InHisName> I'm open then
<jedijf> do it
<JonathanD> I'll be camping.
<JonathanD> InHisName: of course, you can do one...
<InHisName> I have NO interest in being the only one there
<JonathanD> you won't be the only one there.
<jedijf> JonathanD: i'm booked - june arduino, july hope9, aug fosscon
<JonathanD> jedijf will help get people there.
<jedijf> but can always promote
<JonathanD> I think eburg would be fun.
<JonathanD> Trails, grills, tables.
<JonathanD> open space for frisbee
<JonathanD> I really did like oaks, though.
<InHisName> How big a crowd to allow with short notice.
<JonathanD> InHisName: 20
<JonathanD> InHisName: honestly though, this weekend wouldn't work well. Too many people go to see family.
<JonathanD> June 9?
<InHisName> Maybe I can claim one sheltered picnic table in park near my home, will that be enough?
<JonathanD> InHisName: yes.
<InHisName> It's first come first serve 'reservations'.   Lotta grass, little nesshiminy creek, and playground
<JonathanD> mm
<JonathanD> what time, monday?
<InHisName> oh and 1 mile paved trail
<JonathanD> we'll be back from camping mid-afternoon.
<JonathanD> if you do a late afternoon thing, I might be in for it.
<InHisName> Probably need to squat by 10 or so to hold table
<JonathanD> not sure I could make that.
<JonathanD> I'll have to check our check out time.
<InHisName> There are 3 tables and 3 shelters.  2 close to parking.   1 at other end of trail.
<JonathanD> InHisName: if you really want to do this, write up something I can post to the geeknic site.
<JonathanD> And start spamming. Now.
<InHisName> I could try squatting around 2 for late afternoon gala ?
<JonathanD> ask zenoli to announce it on PLUG announce
<InHisName> I'll check with wife
<JonathanD> check for geocaches.
<JonathanD> andrew: poke?
<InHisName> wife went grocery shopping, I'll know soon.
<JonathanD> I might be able to put it on the freenode blog, too.
<JonathanD> oh, and post it on reddit.
<JonathanD> reddit.com/r/philadelphia
<InHisName> Do I scheme and drag out a lotta food or what ?
<JonathanD> and of course on the ubuntu list
<JonathanD> InHisName: you want people to bring food.
<JonathanD> if I can make it I'll bring a box of hot dogs.
<InHisName> So, I only need to bring a normal amount of food, hen?
<JonathanD> InHisName: my rule of thumb is I bring enough for ourselves, plus extra, but not so much extra that I'll hate myself if we end having to eat it the rest of the week.
<InHisName> How much time span ?  3 hours good enough or more ?    2pm - 5pm ?
<JonathanD> 3 hours is fine.
<JonathanD> or you can do 2pm-?? :)
<InHisName> either way fine for me.   Maybe say 2pm-??  allows others to stay longer if they want.
<JonathanD> yeah.
<JonathanD> no reason to set a hard stop.
<JonathanD> it's not like it needs to be supervised, really.
<InHisName> No camping though
<JonathanD> it's just a picnic :)
<JonathanD> does the park have a site?
<InHisName> site?
<JonathanD> website
<JonathanD> or something
<InHisName> might   Kemper park  (warminster, pa)
<JonathanD> InHisName: ok, let me know whatever you can as soon as you can.
<InHisName> It's a mile+ long and few hundred feet wide
<JonathanD> InHisName: we're gonna wallop it on freenode, too. So get me info :)
<InHisName> Let's do it.  Wife may not be back till noon.  Chances are we'll plan nothing otherwise.  I'll at least be there 2pm on.  Maybe figure starting to eat after 3 when most may have made it by. or maybe 4 ?
<InHisName> I'll build google link to location in a bit.
<JonathanD> Awesome.
<InHisName> marker is 1/2 from parking lot in middle.   How to get marker on pking lot ?
<InHisName> WOW! google offered a move marker function.   It might be permenant too.
<InHisName> Thank you. Your edit has been saved and will be visible after it has been reviewed.      Hrmmm, I wonder how long that takes ?
<JonathanD> I've done it before.
<JonathanD> Takes a week or two.
<JonathanD> it's not instant.
<InHisName> check this and see if good enough ?   Parking lot on Valley Road off to left of marker.   http://ent=ubuntu&channel=fs&um=1&ie=utf-8&q=kemper+park,+warmi/
<JonathanD> that url looks a little not very urly.
<InHisName> translate ?
<JonathanD> it doesn't have a site?
<JonathanD> Just params
<InHisName> oh
<InHisName> try again: http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=kemper+park,+warminster,+pa&fb=1&gl=us&hq=kemper+park,+warminster,+pa&hnear=kemper+park,+warminster,+pa&cid=0,0,14682318733840890730&ei=ou28T_nUFsGk6gHXvPBh&sa=X&oi=local_result&ct=image&resnum=4&ved=0CAsQ_BIwAw
<JonathanD> thats better.
<InHisName> Uggh
<JonathanD> tinyurl time
<InHisName> maybe if good do tinyurl
<JonathanD> that marker is on someones house.
<JonathanD> They have a pool, though, so thats good.
<InHisName> He he he
<JonathanD> Wheres parking?
<InHisName> look to left and see sandy baseball diamond right by parking
<JonathanD> Ok.
<JonathanD> I see the sand.
<JonathanD> and that brown thing is a shelter?
<InHisName> I did a modify marker to move to space tween diamond and valley road.
<InHisName> brown?
<InHisName> tan is sand
<JonathanD> near the trail.
<JonathanD> brown structure south of diamond.
<InHisName> trees
<InHisName> 5-7 clumps of trees,  HUGE ones
<InHisName> Mostly along creek bank
<JonathanD> Ok. Parking on valley road.
<InHisName> yes
<InHisName> about 20 - 30 spaces
<JonathanD> Maybe give the name of that church in the descript
<JonathanD> that should be GPSable.
<JonathanD> it's adress, anyway.
<InHisName> If overflows parking can be at sewage pump station 4-6 spaces at corner of valley road & sinkler
<InHisName> sinkler allows street parking
<InHisName> Valley Road Church of Christ (my church)
<JonathanD> 978 Valley Road
<JonathanD> Warrington, PA 18976
<InHisName> yes
<JonathanD> (address of church)
<InHisName> Park should be about low 900's
<JonathanD> yeah
<JonathanD> I couldn't find one for it.
<JonathanD> Supposed to be 905
<rmg51> http://www.warminstertownship.org/recreation/facilities.htm
<JonathanD> 905 Valley Road (Valley & Sinkler Roads)
<JonathanD> Walking Trails, Nature Areas, Picnic Areas, Parking, Picnic Pavilions, Playground, Softball Fields
<InHisName> Sinkler & Carousel allow street parking,   No activitity at the church so that lot can hold 55 cars easy.
<JonathanD> If you have 55 cars, you win for largest geeknic.
<JonathanD> There is a prize.
 * JonathanD reaches in the prize drawer and pulls something out.
<JonathanD> It's a...
<JonathanD> can of black beans!
<InHisName> 'cept we all can't fit in one table in one pavilion
<JonathanD> oh well
<InHisName> Oooohhh, my favorite
<JonathanD> Guess I'll keep my beans.
<InHisName> Phoooo
<JonathanD> maybe I'll grill them.
<InHisName> Now that sounds intriguiging
<JonathanD> InHisName: I can provide you the sum total of the geeknic wepay account, to help out with basic costs.
<InHisName> There is a grill at eachone
<JonathanD> It has a whole $10 in it.
<JonathanD> sorry, $20
<InHisName> what is a wepay account?   a card thingy?
<InHisName> $20 is sorrier than $10?
<JonathanD> I guess not :p
<JonathanD> InHisName: it's how I take credit cards and stuff when people pay for camping that way.
<InHisName> I could get some charcoal
<JonathanD> We run a slight surplus, usually, and I use it to seed other geeknics.
<InHisName> for the grill
<JonathanD> and to buy spare tents.
<JonathanD> :P
<InHisName> do stores accept it ?
<JonathanD> no, you can cash it out.
<JonathanD> I transfer it to my bank, and I'll give you cash :P
<InHisName> at a ban ?
<InHisName> Ok
<JonathanD> fosscon ticket sales are via wepay too
<JonathanD> InHisName: do you want people to pre-reg or just show up?
<InHisName> Are we 'charging' for this one ?
<JonathanD> Probably not. Not unless you're paying for the pavilion or something.
<InHisName> no charges as far as I know.
<JonathanD> picnics have always been free
<InHisName> no signs posted
<JonathanD> camping costs because we have to pay for the sites.
<JonathanD> Which can be a couple hundred bucks
<InHisName> I see
<JonathanD> Thats why we camp in NJ
<JonathanD> it's like, $100, $150 for a huge multitent site.
<JonathanD> In pa it $20 a day. Per tent.
<InHisName> pa don't do group camps ?
<JonathanD> not really.
<JonathanD> not at the state parks anyway.
<JonathanD> just "get a bunch of individual sites"
<JonathanD> the groups sites in NJ are laid out for groups, too. They have large fire pits, and multiple picnic tables.
<InHisName> my have to check into county parks, a rare few do camping
<JonathanD> If you find one thats cheap enough, I'll bite.
<InHisName> I'll keep my eyes open in next few months/
<JonathanD> jedijf: got ubuntu CDs?
<InHisName> so has jedijfs started the promotional campaign ?
<JonathanD> InHisName: can I start posting?
<InHisName> Sure
<InHisName> maybe do the prereg to get early count.  Just in case we need to raid another pavilion for 2nd table
<JonathanD> tell people to bring camping chairs.
<JonathanD> easier than lugging a table over.
<JonathanD> Philadelphia Area Memorial Day Geeknic, Monday May 28th
<JonathanD> we should check the weather.
<JonathanD> no precip, 68F, mostly cloudy
<JonathanD> not bad.
<JonathanD> InHisName: can I put your email on it?
<JonathanD> as in "email so and so and let them know what you'll be bringing"
<JonathanD> InHisName: I recommend a google docs spreadsheet of what people are bringing.
<JonathanD> InHisName: since we'll be coming back from camping, there is a decent possibility I'll have useful stuff in the car already.
<JonathanD> Like food. and a portable gas grill.
<JonathanD> Joe_CoT: InHisName is organizing.
<JonathanD> InHisName: http://geeknic.org/?p=173
<InHisName> I may actually have 3 show up.   Wife and 22 y/o son interested.
<InHisName> Two of the pavilions are near the playground, easily seen from parking.   Last is at other end of the trail.
<InHisName> I prefer getting one nearer the parking, just in case I want the other table if it is not occupied.
<InHisName> at the picnic is good enough
<JonathanD> k
<JonathanD> howdy MutantTurkey
<JonathanD> InHisName: Irishmanluke is interested :)
<JonathanD> thats why he's here.
<InHisName> Kewl
<InHisName> maybe MutantTurkey would be too
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: come to geeknic.
<MutantTurkey> what time?
<MutantTurkey> is it today?
<InHisName> How's drexel treating you Irishmanluke
<JonathanD> Monday.
<JonathanD> 2pm.
<MutantTurkey> where?
<ChinnoDog> What? Picnic?
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: monday. 2pm
<ChinnoDog> Where? Who will be there?
<InHisName> awwww, poor ChinnoDog wasn't reading the stream here.
<JonathanD> InHisName is in command, ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> I just got here
<InHisName> (10:56:26) JonathanD: InHisName: http://geeknic.org/?p=173
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: link please?
<JonathanD> http://geeknic.org/?p=173
<InHisName> see link above
<ChinnoDog> Who is going?
<JonathanD> Everyone.
<ChinnoDog> Irishmanluke: you have not been here in forever
<InHisName> Irishmanluke: 3 in my family  JonathanD and ???
<JonathanD> InHisName: jonathands family.
<InHisName> Ummm, JonathanD need to edit that 173 contents:   its the 29th Monday,   add my email instead of yours ?
<JonathanD> yes
<JonathanD> InHisName: onday is 28th.
<InHisName> Sounds like I need to grab two tables pretty quick.  There is only 3 tables total near parking.
<ChinnoDog> I am not sure if that geeknic will fit into my schedule. I will be in PA but I hadn't anticipated a picnic on Monday and I have to drive home that afternoon
<JonathanD> cancel driving home, move into park.
<MutantTurkey> waltman: have you used kuiper at all
<JonathanD> Monday is the 28th, right... I'm not losing my mind?
<JonathanD> InHisName: 15:12:53 [freenode] -!- WALLOP mrmist:  Tired of sitting inside on IRC? Yes?! Then why not head over to the Memorial day geeknic in the Greater Philadelphia area this coming Monday at 2pm. See http://geeknic.org/?p=173 for details.  OR, if you're not in that part of
<JonathanD>           the world, organise a geeknic yourself in your area!
<InHisName> oh, I see someone posted the "STUPID" format for a calandar of geeknic,  Sunday in WRONG column.
<JonathanD> hah
<JonathanD> my fault, I guess
<JonathanD> I did the theming. Most of it.
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: crap that's what it is...
<JonathanD> email updated.
<MutantTurkey> i didn't realize monday is memorial day.
<InHisName> NO SCHool, MutantTurkey, you can GO !
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: Lol i am done school
<MutantTurkey> more like getting dragged to new york for some birthday or some cousin
<InHisName> See, aren't I right then ?
<ChinnoDog> I still want to know who is attending said geeknic
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: you are.
<InHisName> Just say:  I can't go, I just signed up for helping with geeknic !
<JonathanD> InHisName and his famliy, me and mine, at least.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: and we just walloped it, so who knows now :p
<InHisName> someone said Irishmanluke was going too
<JonathanD> Irishmanluke: are you going?
<InHisName> we could special invite story characters:  LordOfTime, knightzero, MutantTurkey, pleia2,  hmmm does andrew count as a character also ?
<MutantTurkey> if you imagined me as a super hero
<MutantTurkey> what color would my outfit be?
<JonathanD> orange.
<InHisName> and brown
<MutantTurkey> orangish with brown gloves
<JonathanD> pleia2: fly to philly for a geeknic on monday, thanks.
<MutantTurkey> anyone here up on Jquery stuff
<MutantTurkey> i need a bit of help
<InHisName> if any like java, maybe I could fumble around and bumpinto what you kneed.
<MutantTurkey> http://129.25.15.183/toggle.html
<MutantTurkey> see I am writing a very simple toggler for our website
<MutantTurkey> it's basically done
<InHisName> I see what you wrote, but I can't do anything with it.   Not readable to me either.   Can't find any mouse clickable spots.
<MutantTurkey> whut
<MutantTurkey> "Click to hide"
<MutantTurkey> i mean sis that not working?
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: might wanna refresh
<InHisName> refresh fixed it.  Now got a link.
<InHisName> It toggles
<MutantTurkey> but look
<MutantTurkey> see
<MutantTurkey> it says "click to hide" then "click to show" but then won't work after that
<MutantTurkey> for some reason the if statement isn't changing
<InHisName> my screen shows 'click to hide' ALL the time.   I clicked 7 times still switching.
<MutantTurkey> refresh
<MutantTurkey> the first time it will say click to show
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: I don't think you can help me ;-p
<MutantTurkey> this is probably a jquery specific problem
<InHisName> Some how it hides the text and puts the same click to hide message to screen (should put click to show)
<InHisName> Hey, jthan, got your ears on?    geeknic closer to you on Monday.   Warminster just south of Doylestown. See discussion above about it.
<JonathanD> InHisName: I may not be able to make it at all. We apparently are going to my parents after camping. I'll let you know though.
<JonathanD> I could leave camping a day early, then come up there, THEN go to my parents.
<InHisName> HEY!  you're why you got me started.
<JonathanD> InHisName: I'll figure something out :p
<InHisName> geeks are good at figuring things
<JonathanD> Yes
<InHisName> geeknic discussion appears to have tapered off somewhat............
<JonathanD> yes.
<waltman> MutantTurkey: I've never even heard of kuiper
<MutantTurkey> ah nevermind
<MutantTurkey> it's the cluster at drexel i use for processing stuff
<waltman> You don't mean the Kuiper Belt?
<waltman> Ah. No, I've never used it. You should talk to the guys in your lab.
<MutantTurkey> yeah i did
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<JonathanD> InHisName: liven them back up
<InHisName> Hey ! Batter, Batter,   GOOOOooooooo Geeknic !!!!
<MutantTurkey> do you guys have a recommended way to send stuff locally?
<MutantTurkey> like gigs of stuff
<JonathanD> station wagon with LTO
<waltman> LTO?
<JonathanD> tapes
<InHisName> Tractor Trailer full of floppies ?
<JonathanD> yes.
<InHisName> torrent?
<InHisName> mem stick + stamps
<InHisName> rockets ?
<JonathanD> rockets!
<JonathanD> what about them?
<JonathanD> oh
<JonathanD> for data transfer
<JonathanD> InHisName: I am trying to work out a way to be there, so you know :) Working on it!
<InHisName> u dropped figuring and took up Working instead ?       wellllll, I guess I'll allow either........
<JonathanD> yes
<JonathanD> working is better.
<JonathanD> I'm making arrangements wiht people, not just planning to.
<InHisName> usually the pay is better
<InHisName> anyone seen a gang fight like this ?   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Xkh6j7RMqk
<rmg51> OPA!
<jedijf> tomorrow's dinner
<rmg51> and one more year will pass and I'll still won't get there
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-24
<MutantTurkey> please worship me
<MutantTurkey> I have fixed a process from 7 hours to now 18.75 minute
<MutantTurkey> while rewriting the cod
<MutantTurkey> now it uses multiple threads to handle the issues, doesn't have a ridiculously bad naming or code style convention
<MutantTurkey> actually is readable
<MutantTurkey> doesn't write a  variable to a temp file and then back into another variable anymore...
<MutantTurkey> I AM A MONSTER
<MutantTurkey> a awesome kind of one
<MutantTurkey> like
<MutantTurkey> a boss
<Irishmanluke> nice
<MutantTurkey> what's the difference between sys and user time?
<MutantTurkey> on our cluster real    0m1.447s user    0m0.760s sys     0m0.630s
<MutantTurkey> on my laptop : real    0m1.162s user    0m0.828s sys     0m0.012s
<MutantTurkey> I mean this thing this is supposed to be fast
<MutantTurkey> Quad-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 2378
<MutantTurkey> this is a i5 laptop
<MutantTurkey> but there is a high amount of sys time
<MutantTurkey> on the 'cluster'
<MutantTurkey> would that be because it might be accessing disks over the network?
<MutantTurkey> yippie fixed
<Irishmanluke> so I guess the total user time is based on the number of cylces spent executing instructions while the sys time is based on the number of cycles spent executing syscalls for the program, and the real time is actually how long it took
<Irishmanluke> so sys time and user time are completely different
<Irishmanluke> and they both would aggregate time spent if something was executed in parallel
<MutantTurkey> sys time is like fs calls?
<MutantTurkey> Irishmanluke: yeah read/writes are system time
<andrew> What's this about monday?
<InHisName> you have a geeknic happening on Monday 28th 2pm - ??
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> GEEKNIC.
<rmg51> NONIC for me
 * jedijf either work....
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<ChinnoDog> Who is an expert at custom .xinitrc files?
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: arch wiki
<Joe_CoT> JonathanD, I apparently do have off memorial day
<JonathanD> Joe_CoT: see you there?
<JonathanD> It's InHisName's deal so let him know.
<Joe_CoT> maybe
<Joe_CoT> I'll have to see if my family's doing anything
<JonathanD> Joe_CoT: your family is going to geeknic.
<JonathanD> Make it happen!
<Joe_CoT> lol
<JonathanD> Joe_CoT: you coming to fosscon?
<Joe_CoT> probably not
<Joe_CoT> I stepped back from most of the open source stuff
<Joe_CoT> I still run Ubuntu, I'll sometimes tell people Ubuntu's cool and help them with it if they ask, that's .... about it. I don't promote, I don't develop
<JonathanD> bah
<JonathanD> Shameful :p
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: why does archwiki have all the good information?
<jedijf> but why mommy
<jedijf> are we there yet
<jedijf> is this ubu romper room?
<MutantTurkey> what
<MutantTurkey> i suck at scripting
<MutantTurkey> is there a good way to exectute one command on 8 different servers, and as each one exists launch another one?
<ChinnoDog> That sounds like a virus
<ChinnoDog> How is that different from using ssh to remotely execute commands from a batch file MutantTurkey ?
<ChinnoDog> s/batch file/shell script/
<ChinnoDog> :-)
<ChinnoDog> If I ever go to UDS I'm going to wear a Microsoft t-shirt
<waltman> MutantTurkey: I vaguely remember Gaylord mentioning something like that for his clusters.
<waltman> Also you should ask the guys in your lab, because they do that sort of stuff all the time.
<MutantTurkey> nobody is around lately
<MutantTurkey> and only ling uses it afaik
<MutantTurkey> waltman: yeah he mentioned somrthing yesterday called "torque"
<waltman> Lou and Steve were around this morning
<waltman> yeah, that might be what I was thinking of
<MutantTurkey> looks way overkill
<MutantTurkey> that's the problem these solutions are too much setting up
<MutantTurkey> the point is to save time :-)
<MutantTurkey> I think i can do it with the parallel process
<waltman> gaylord and his minions made torque sound easy
<waltman> So your plan to "save time" is to spend 20 minutes on irc asking people, and when you don't like the solutions to write your own when there's already a way to do it that your syadmin supports?
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<MutantTurkey> yes
<waltman> There's a guy named Jon who works for Gaylord. I think he may have already written some scripts to automate stuff.
<waltman> I will also reiterate that Lou and Geoff are the true experts on this, not me.
<MutantTurkey> I mentioned this cluster to lou yesterday nd he said 'wow i didn't know that existed' lol
<waltman> hah
<MutantTurkey> waltman: do you hear the stampede's going on upstairs? it's ridiculous
<waltman> he might not have been to the meeting where Gaylord and Jon talked about this, but Geoff was.
<waltman> MutantTurkey: I never hear anything upstairs.
<MutantTurkey> it sounds like the walls are falling off
<waltman> hah
<MutantTurkey> it's like really really loud sometimes
<ChinnoDog> Why does KDE have to be so awesome? I don't want to run it, there is too much bloat.
<ChinnoDog> But KDE apps want to install most of KDE along with them
<MutantTurkey> KDE3 ftw
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: btw that'll be more fixed as time goes on
<MutantTurkey> they are modularizing their libraries
<ChinnoDog> That doesn't help me now. I installed Mint with Cinnamon into a VM yesterday. I then stupidly installed digikam from the repository and ended up installing a million things I didn't want
<ChinnoDog> After removing digikam and running autoremove half of them were still installed so I had to hunt them down. I only hope I got them all. idk why they were still installed since synaptic showed they were not manually selected.
<InHisName> Glad we didn't try for an evening picnic tonight.
<JonathanD> InHisName: rain?
<JonathanD> Does monday still look clear?
<InHisName> Thursday's a wash, dunno about monday yet, I'm a lousy weatherman.
<ChinnoDog> Task Juggler lost its KDE based IDE. Now it is written in Ruby and has a syntax highlighting file for vim :-\
<InHisName> notice to all:   dress rehearsal for geeknic will not be done tonight due to to much water everywhere in the park.   (Grass is too wet, but just not underwater)
<JonathanD> There was to be a dress rehearsal? :)
<MutantTurkey> yeesh 20 mintes of my mom going omg omg omg
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: why was she doing that?
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: when i told her i got accepted to temple
<ChinnoDog> oh. congrats
<MutantTurkey> I always forget there is #plug and #ubuntu-us-pa and I assume they're the same so i just click randomly on each one
<MutantTurkey> then i end up talking out of context
<MutantTurkey> thanks
<ChinnoDog> 5pm. What to get done...
<ChinnoDog> I could eat lasagna and take a crack and making an .xinitrc
<MutantTurkey> what do you guys think about apartments in the city?
<Sadin> ChinnoDog dont have one of those :P
<Sadin> MutantTurkey what city phil?
<MutantTurkey> ya
<Sadin> Im not sure i bet they are fine closer to center city
<MutantTurkey> i might shoot for south of city hall
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: I haven't seen any bobcats around here, no.
<MutantTurkey> lol
<JonathanD> Oh, sorry. Wrong channel.
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: NO I WILL NOT MAKE OUT WITH YOU
<ChinnoDog> Sadin: why don't I want one?
<Sadin> ChinnoDog didnt you have one before?
<MutantTurkey> see you guys later
<Sadin> it was a question "dont have one of those?" i forgot the question mark
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: might be in on monday
<Sadin> mater MutantTurkey
<ChinnoDog> Sadin: no, I didn't have one before. I need one because I want to launch my desktop through a remote shell and use my local window manager, and I don't want to draw a desktop. I only want gnome-panel and related stuffs.
<Sadin> Ah
<ChinnoDog> I am able to launch individal applications and have them open this way. I am also able to launch /etc/X11/Xsession which opens up separate windows for gnome-panel and the desktop (but the desktop is completely unmanagable like that), and I can launch gnome-panel by itself but it is corrupted and obviously needs other stuff loaded
<Sadin> ChinnoDog yeah i just didnt know why you didnt have one before
<ChinnoDog> When I use Xsession it uses the remote window manager so I need to put the kabosh on that. I don't want to use up resources for two window managers.
<Sadin> my system uses the xinitrc to begin with
<ChinnoDog> I don't get what all the pieces of the X windows system do
<ChinnoDog> I get that the X server draws the windows and that the applications tell it what to draw
<ChinnoDog> I don't understand what draws the menus and windowing elements or how to turn it on/off or how my X server knows to draw them using the local window manager
<ChinnoDog> And I have no idea what metacity or other window managers do since I killed it and can't tell the difference
<Irishmanluke> this stuff always confuses me
<ChinnoDog> oh. No apps on my panel. Maybe that is what metacity does?
<Irishmanluke> which part is actually talking to the graphics card
<ChinnoDog> The X server talks to the graphics card
<ChinnoDog> It is the only component that does.
<Irishmanluke> through syscalls?
<ChinnoDog> The X server running on your terminal. The terminal could be the same box everything is running on or it could be a remote terminal
<ChinnoDog> If it is a remote terminal then the process on your linux box sends graphics commands to it over the network
<Irishmanluke> right
<ChinnoDog> So in this case that is what I want to do. I don't need an X server on the linux box then. I am going to run it headless
<Irishmanluke> and whats the inteface to the x server?
<ChinnoDog> In this case the X server is Xming running in Windows 7
<ChinnoDog> So linux app sends commands to Xming, xming draws stuff
<Irishmanluke> how does it send commands to xming?
<ChinnoDog> network socket being forwarded through PuTTY
<ChinnoDog> so, SSH session
<Irishmanluke> but if the app were on the same system
<ChinnoDog> If the app was on the same system it would still communicate the same way. It would connect to the socket that is assigned to the display, except that the traffic would be recieved by a process on the same system instead of across the network
<Irishmanluke> it would connect to localhost?
<ChinnoDog> yes
<Irishmanluke> oh ok
<ChinnoDog> But, there is more layers than that. If I run /etc/X11/Xsession I get all the visual styles I normally get when I log into the box
<ChinnoDog> if I run an individual app without running Xsession then I get menus and borders drawn by Xming
<ChinnoDog> I want them drawn by Xming. I don't want to load whatever it is that makes pretty windows in linux.
<Irishmanluke> how does the x server communicate with the graphics card
<ChinnoDog> the x server always runs on the same machine with the graphics card. It communicates through the OS it is on top of.
<Irishmanluke> ok sure, but how, lets say on linux
<ChinnoDog> Through the graphics card driver? idk what answer you are looking for.
<Irishmanluke> how does it communicate with the driver
<ChinnoDog> I ran pstree and still have no idea what makes pretty windows
<ChinnoDog> direct operating system calls
<Irishmanluke> ok, thats what I was looking for
<Irishmanluke> what calls, on linux
<ChinnoDog> idk. I've never written a graphics app on linux.
<ChinnoDog> oh. Maybe gnome is doing it directly by hooking graphics library calls.
<ChinnoDog> e.g. launch gnome, then gnome launches something, that app is directed to use gnome libraries instead of library call being send across the wire
<ChinnoDog> I just created a version of gcalctool that is stylized by gnome and one that is stylized by windows, at the same time. I didn't think I should be able to do that.
 * ChinnoDog scratches his head
<ChinnoDog> When my session is running I get stylized windows even if I launch them from the command prompt I used to launch the session
<ChinnoDog> When my session ends the stylized windows are still running but if I open a new one it is stylized by my local window manager? wtf?
<Irishmanluke> I need to just run an app and look at what syscalls its using
<Irishmanluke> or I could look at some code
<ChinnoDog> I think they are inseparable. If I run gnome I get gnome everything. If I don't run gnome I save lots of overhead but I have no way to find apps
<Irishmanluke> no way to find apps?
<Irishmanluke> you could use the terminal to do that
<Irishmanluke> you could just replace gnome with something lighter weight
<ChinnoDog> nah. I'll just run it. I'm going to prevent the X server from launching automatically on the VM so I will hope that will save enough resources
<ChinnoDog> then launch gnome through ck-launch-session gnome-session-cinnamon
<ChinnoDog> But, I need to figure out how to prevent it from drawing the desktop in a separate window
<Irishmanluke> if you draw something without using x server and x server is running, will it just get rid of it
<ChinnoDog> idk what you mean by "draw something without using an x server"
<ChinnoDog> That is like saying "paint a picture without any paint"
<Irishmanluke> not really
<Irishmanluke> it's like communicating with the graphics driver directly
<ChinnoDog> Oh. Yes, you can draw direct without an X server. There is a project out there for that.
<ChinnoDog> now I can't find it
<ChinnoDog> It was a library for showing graphics and stuff without using X
<jedijf> maybe you should look at how vboxheadless does it, it does pretty much what you're describing
<jedijf> i have a server no x installed, but can start vm's that do and access remotely; albeit rdp
<jedijf> *that do have x and full blown gui
<ChinnoDog> I intend to run vbox headless but I don't wish to run vnc. I want full blown X server windows with 3D acceleration and everything
<ChinnoDog> I'm going to need to either stop using ssh or disable encryption in it for blazing speed.
<ChinnoDog> I did install hpn-ssh in the VM though
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: vboxheadless uses rdp technically
<ChinnoDog> Oh. Well, regardless of the protocol I don't want any. :-)
<jedijf> ssh x forward with a panel is what you want
<ChinnoDog> yes
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-25
<jedijf> ChinnoDog:
<jedijf> i just did what you wanted
<jedijf> ssh -X just login, then: metacity --replace &
<jedijf> then: gnome-panel &
<jedijf> then: whatever x app you want
<jedijf> omg i see, you want to clicky the panel, and yes it works
<jedijf> you're odd
<ChinnoDog> uh. ok, I'll try that now
<andrew> Evening
<InHisName> morning andrew
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> morning guys
<waltman> morning
<rmg51> morning waltman
<waltman> morning
<JonathanD> InHisName: yo
<JonathanD> InHisName: it looks like what we're going to do is come home from camping a day early, so we can attend geeknic.
<Irishmanluke> so my whole family wants to go to the geeknic now
<JonathanD> I'm just working out the details now.
<JonathanD> sweet
<InHisName> Wonderful.  I guess I'll need to lay claim to the pavilion with 2 tables and maybe ask any who might have 'portable' tables to bring.
<JonathanD> InHisName: I have a card table.
<JonathanD> I might be able to fit it in the car. Not sure.
<InHisName> if its one of those 3x3 folding tables that doubles to 6x3, should be no problem.  It can be used for the food spread.  Picnic tbl for sitting and eating and yakking.
<JonathanD> it's a 3x3
<JonathanD> I think it *just* fits in the trunk.
<JonathanD> InHisName: it depends on what else we have, though.
<InHisName> We'll see as time floats by here.
<InHisName> Actually we should all bring buncha those canvas folding chairs.   I got 3 but then all 3 of us are coming too.
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> Anything planned for NEXT saturday, but NOT this one?
<SamuraiAlba> oooh that is far
<SamuraiAlba> If anyone has a use for a DUAL Xeon 5150 server tower, shoot me a PM
<andrew> JonathanD: So who's orgainizing this thing on Monday?
<andrew> InHisName: Are you running this thing on Monday?
<rmg51> andrew: he should be the one running it
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-26
<InHisName> r u coming, andrew ?
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: you can come to picnic too.
<InHisName> Bring some bacon and we can have bacon dogs
<andrew> InHisName: Most likely. Let me know what I should bring. (I'm good at buying things, not cooking/preparing/etc.)
<SamuraiAlba> when and where is picinicing?
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: http://geeknic.org/?p=173
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Howdy.
<waltman> Morning.
<SamuraiAlba> Wha?
<SamuraiAlba> Morning?!
<SamuraiAlba> AHHHH!
 * SamuraiAlba hides
<InHisName> so he hides then disappears
<InHisName> andrew: I don't recall mentioning to anyone else for forks, plates, napkins.   If you had any of those about a dozen or so outa be enough.
<andrew> Paper products? Sounds good.
 * SamuraiAlba noms some WaWa hot dogs :)
<SamuraiAlba> got another Roku :)
 * LordOfTime yawns
<SamuraiAlba> Wassup, LordOfTime?
<LordOfTime> tired
<SamuraiAlba> Going to Geeknic?
<LordOfTime> probably not
<SamuraiAlba> poop
<LordOfTime> i plan to go out drinking today
<LordOfTime> ('tis my birthday)
<SamuraiAlba> Geeknic is Monday
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<LordOfTime> ah, cant
<SamuraiAlba> Happy birthday!
<LordOfTime> thanks
<LordOfTime> i cant on monday
<LordOfTime> busy
 * LordOfTime has stuff to do on Monday, including a 5 hour drive to Philly for a meeting
<LordOfTime> (the meeting is on tuesday, so... i have to leave on monday for philly)
<SamuraiAlba> ahh
<SamuraiAlba> I need to find a ride
<SamuraiAlba> If I donate this server, the bus is a no
<LordOfTime> ship the server, and take a bus?
<LordOfTime> :P
<SamuraiAlba> It's a Dell SC1430
<SamuraiAlba> LOL
<SamuraiAlba> About 40 shipping
<LordOfTime> i've got a dell poweredge 2500 series thing, cost me $45 shipping to get it from the datacenter in michigan to here :P
 * LordOfTime had that server colo'd there for a while
<SamuraiAlba> not too shabbeh
<LordOfTime> indeed not, the colo costs were $45 a month too, affordable for the bandwidth i was getting :P
<SamuraiAlba> Need some 1950's?
<LordOfTime> nah, got enough boxes here
<LordOfTime> been converting some of my older custom built desktops into servers :P
<LordOfTime> (they're still powerful as desktops, they're epic as servers)
<SamuraiAlba> :>
<SamuraiAlba> Back :)
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: why are you toting a server around ?  Sold it or trying to install in remote location?
<SamuraiAlba> Gonna most likely donate
<SamuraiAlba> I grab all sorts of gear now :)
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<InHisName> Good tofu to you SamuraiAlba
 * LordOfTime steps on the tofu, then demands bacon
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<InHisName> LordOfTime must have burned his foot, because the tofu was bakin' in the oven.
<SamuraiAlba> Bacon back
<SamuraiAlba> back in town
<SamuraiAlba> bacon back
<SamuraiAlba> kill a clown
<waltman> mmm, bacon
<SamuraiAlba> Just got my second Roku :)
<SamuraiAlba> Anyone have a GOOD use for a Dual 5150 Xeon 2gb ram server?  Donation to PLUG or HIVE?  ANY suggestions?
<waltman> Why did you need a second one?
<SamuraiAlba> I get em, prep em, and flip em
<SamuraiAlba> The 4th  gen hp was donated to my college cisco lab
<SamuraiAlba> the 5th gen dual quad xeon was sold
<SamuraiAlba> this is a SC1430 Dual 5150 Xeon
<SamuraiAlba> but it is a tower
<SamuraiAlba> My philosophy dictates I help people when I am able
<waltman> no, I meant the second roku
<SamuraiAlba> oh...
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<SamuraiAlba> I liked the first, and my second was free :)
<waltman> oh, nice :)
<waltman> where did you find a free one?
<SamuraiAlba> If I could afford the 6 more gigs of FB ECC DDR2... I'd Xen this box
<SamuraiAlba> Boss gave it
<waltman> nice
<SamuraiAlba> also a Linksys Wifi repeater
<waltman> nice
<SamuraiAlba> and a Logitech Harmony remote
<SamuraiAlba> older one
<SamuraiAlba> WWF :)
<SamuraiAlba> 143 to 32 in 3 moves :^)
<waltman> what does that mean?
<SamuraiAlba> Words With Friends
<SamuraiAlba> playing against EX gf's father
<waltman> ah
<SamuraiAlba> What have you ben up to?
<waltman> Getting ready to defend my PhD dissertation in a little over a week. :)
<InHisName> waltman, are you finishing up PhD work for completion ?  What specialty?
<SamuraiAlba> nacho pysics?
<SamuraiAlba> *physics
<waltman> InHisName: Computer Science at Drexel University in Philadelphia
<waltman> You can see a little more detail here: http://www.mawode.com/blog/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-27
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<rmg51> this rain messed me up
<rmg51> I thought I was going for a walk
<waltman> I totally slept through all the rain :)
<rmg51> I should have
<waltman> That's what you get for being a morning person :)
<rmg51> doing a little file backup instead
<waltman> I heard on the radio that it was nasty overnight
<rmg51> slept through that
<rmg51> I was getting ready to go out when it started to rain again
<rmg51> now I don't know if it's over or will start again :P
<rmg51> I guess it's time for breakfast instead
<waltman> You could watch the Monaco Grand Prix on Speed at 8:00. That's what I'm planning to do. :)
<InHisName> morning Randy and waltman
<InHisName> waltman:  I started reading your dissertation, up to ch2.
<waltman> InHisName: Nice! Any comments?
<InHisName> I was going to make a snide comment on a CS expert discussing traffic engineering and "lane changing" etc.   BUT.....
<InHisName> Then as I started reading past the tables of contents, I could see in ch1 how it all fits into your thesis.
<waltman> The data for the driving chapter comes from an experiment my advisor did when was doing a postdoc at Nissan.
<waltman> And yes, my argument is that my tool can help the real traffic and driving engineers.
<InHisName> In one diagram of web browsing, with swirly lines everywhere, one of the canonical paths was singular line.
<waltman> One of the issues I had is that most similarity methods favor shorter protocols
<InHisName> And another path had a dozen lines to intermediate point and about dozen to next point,  and that was same point the canonical path joined.  Why did it choose the WAY less 'popular' path for the same number of points ?
<InHisName> I'm only in ch2 so far so maybe you explain that later.
<waltman> You mean why did it pick that particular curvy line that goes down to the bottom?
<waltman> In chapter 4 I talk about how I computed how similar each path was to each other path.
<InHisName> Lets call the first 3 points  home, B, and C  --  B is connected to home & C with single line (one user followed that path.)    Home, Bprime, and C  -- Bprime is connected by dozen or so paths from home and C (12 or so users chose to follow that path)   Why (or what chap did you explain this) is the singular start a canonical path ?
<SamuraiAlba> Waltman - As a CS major, people will EXPECT you to help them on web pages.  DO NOT DO THIS -->  www.sweissman.com
<InHisName> b'fast, later.
<SamuraiAlba> b'fast sounds nice
<waltman> Well, one answer to that is that I'm not counting how many people took each path.
<SamuraiAlba> and grats on the paper :)  I'll be reading it :)
<SamuraiAlba> also, my friend went to drexel.  Graduated Summa Cum Laude with a bachelors in finance.
<SamuraiAlba> and is in MASSIVE debt LOL.  I see the irony.
<SamuraiAlba> What made you choose CS?
<waltman> I'd think most finance majors would have jobs to let them pay off their loans pretty quickly :)
<waltman> SamuraiAlba: Well, I was a math major as an undergrad, but I'd been working as a programmed for 19 years before I went back to grad school.
<SamuraiAlba> I'm ahving issues... with math :(
<SamuraiAlba> *having
<waltman> I've got a fair amount of math in chapter 3 :)
<SamuraiAlba> It's funny... I can do wireless 2.4ghz antenna design...
<waltman> It's more straightforward than it might seem at first glance.
<SamuraiAlba> but if I see "lambda" one more time...
<SamuraiAlba> *SNAP*
<waltman> SamuraiAlba: Oops, I've got a bunch of lambdas :)
<SamuraiAlba> LOL
<SamuraiAlba> I found out _ONE_ comment I made on redit has almost 1800 upvotes...
<SamuraiAlba> O_o
<waltman> impressive!
<SamuraiAlba> It is odd....
<SamuraiAlba> It's about Thor...
<SamuraiAlba> 1726 upvotes
<SamuraiAlba> http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/tc8x2/alright_reddit_i_just_punched_a_blind_guy_for/c4lgyle
<SamuraiAlba> I'm majoring in Net management, net management/cyber security, and minoring in CS for java programming
<SamuraiAlba> so technically a double major by adding two classes
<SamuraiAlba> Now... to convince my psych that having two jobs AND carrying 18 credits a semester is OK....
<waltman> that's a great story
<SamuraiAlba> Love the comment, too, eh?
<waltman> :)
<SamuraiAlba> Are you going to be at Geeknic?
<waltman> probably not. gotta work on my slides.
<SamuraiAlba> At least stop out to say hi :)  Bring a laptop AFTER making an ONLINE and an OFFLINE backup :)
<SamuraiAlba> and use MULTIPLE online backup services
<SamuraiAlba> and make a DVDRW backup, an external hard drive backup, and a USB key backup
<SamuraiAlba> and put them in THREE seperate banks
<SamuraiAlba> in safety deposit boxes
<SamuraiAlba> be PARANOID
<SamuraiAlba> VERY PARANOID
<SamuraiAlba> Bad stuff can happen if all the backups are in one spot
<waltman> I've got the git repositories checked out on 3 boxes, and I also have an external backup.
<waltman> And by this point there are lots of copies of the final pdf
<SamuraiAlba> I have one  :>
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: I see 1293 points,  7995 up votes and 6702 down votes   -  so where does 1726 come from ?    Hrmmm all the comments aren't about you, the blind guy, or your girlfriend but the  the kid having his habitat beat up on by THOR.
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba:  that is sure to be overload demands of waltman that he could not possibly have any spare time to even drop by.
 * waltman notes that it's about a 45 minute drive each way to the site of the geeknic...
<InHisName> waltman: just ignore him, and come anyway, besides a laptop with document editor is all you need to continue.  At least for an hour or two, till you need another picture   not on the drive.
<InHisName> Carpool with SamuraiAlba
<InHisName> Opps, you'd never get any work done in passenger seat.
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<InHisName> Maybe only 40 min from Drexel, its a holiday.   Only 67 red lights on Broad street to the park.
<SamuraiAlba> the upvotes for MY individual comment
<InHisName> oh, you wern't the originator.   Now I see you, 1223 points for THOR comment.  or is there another at 1726?
<SamuraiAlba> 550 downvotes
<SamuraiAlba> :(
<InHisName> off to church, bbl8tr
<SamuraiAlba> take care :)
<InHisName> Back home
<SamuraiAlba> wewt
<InHisName> I found my tailgate grill, plenty gas in bottle. Shall I bring it or is someone else bringing a grill ?
<SamuraiAlba> Bring it, cremem fraiche, eggs, vine tomatoes, and flat cap mushrooms
<SamuraiAlba> If I can find a ride, I'll make the eggs
<SamuraiAlba> oooh... and butter!
<SamuraiAlba> Best I can do is a bus to Philly atm
<InHisName> Anyone bringing dogs, burgers, or etc. for main eats.  Buns anyone ?
<InHisName> Who's in philly to pick up SamuraiAlba for picnic ?
<SamuraiAlba> Will we has wifi?
<InHisName> Probably not.   At least 300 ft from nearest home.   Only maybe if unsecure.
<InHisName> If you want I can check later to see if any wi-fi shows on my HP touchpad
<SamuraiAlba> cool LOL
<SamuraiAlba> funny thing is I have my license
<SamuraiAlba> just no car
<SamuraiAlba> or insurance
<SamuraiAlba> But... I have Dell servers
<SamuraiAlba> Multiple laptops
<SamuraiAlba> 32" and 19" HDTV in my room
<SamuraiAlba> ...
<SamuraiAlba> shiz
 * SamuraiAlba facepalms
<SamuraiAlba> 4 laptops, one SANS SCREEN.  The LCD controller is dead and it is my HTPC on the 32"
<SamuraiAlba> the 19" is on the dell server
<InHisName> hey SamuraiAlba, if you stumble on a server with 24Gigs or more, I could get very interested.
<InHisName> My server (IBM x336) will do up to 16Gigs, but the mem I got was 16gigs of dual rank mem.  I only see 8gigs.
<InHisName> I can't afford to dump mem and buy the right kind.
 * SamuraiAlba digs
<SamuraiAlba> http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=DL360-XQC186X2-R&cat=SVR
<SamuraiAlba> max 64 GB
<SamuraiAlba> 429.99
<InHisName> Still more $$ than dump and buy
<SamuraiAlba> take into account the hardware u get :)
<SamuraiAlba> but I understand
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: I checked from home walking all the way to the park.  Most of the way I saw 2-4 Locked Wi-Fi
<InHisName> In the park near pavilions was 0-2 all locked again
<InHisName> I saw mine for at least 200 to 300 ft from home. Quite a distance to dropping out entirely.
<InHisName> Back near home I stumbled on GreenSleeves-guest  no lock.   Not avail even close to park though.
<JonathanD> Hi.
<InHisName> Hello, JonathanD
<JonathanD> InHisName: came back home from camping. We'll be there.
<JonathanD> now I'm going to pass out. HOpefully I wake up in time.
<InHisName> what food are you coming with?
<JonathanD> Probably some hot dogs.
<JonathanD> I have (generic) sodas of some variety in the car already.
<JonathanD> I believe we'll have the 4 of us plus one extra.
<Sadin> Wooooo doing more work for shimmer
<Sadin> :D
<JonathanD> InHisName: ping me if you need anything in particular.
<SamuraiAlba> Anyone care to pick me up from the bus terminal tomorrow?
<JonathanD> SamuraiAlba: my car is alreayd full.
<JonathanD> If someone drops me off a van, I'll pick up whomever wishes :p
<InHisName> Hey Sadin, heard of the Geeknic tomorrow ?
<JonathanD> Sadin: You are hereby required to come to geeknic.
<Sadin> InHisName JonathonD im not going to be home tomorrow :( i wanted to come to it last year but i have a memorial day parade and then a family party to goto
<JonathanD> :/
<InHisName> Have lotta fun
<JonathanD> Sadin: you can plan the next one.
<SamuraiAlba> beer
<SamuraiAlba> Sadin.  You need to come out :)
<SamuraiAlba> It will be fun
<SamuraiAlba> too bad you cant :(
<Sadin> D:
<SamuraiAlba> Still looking for a server?
<Sadin> SamuraiAlba no money looking for a job
<SamuraiAlba> what field and what qualifications do you have?
<Sadin> Im 17, in highschool I do graphic design and programming as a hobby.
<Sadin> lol
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-20
<InHisName> Now life is the evening
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> Morning
 * InHisName yawnnnn, is it morning again ?
<JonathanD> Howdy.
<ChinnoDog> It is actually night but it is a very full moon.
<InHisName> Doody
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-21
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey
<rmg51> hey hay
<JonathanD> hay hay
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<ChinnoDog> Morning all. I wish I had some bacon.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-22
<JonathanD> Morning
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> morning assorted motley crew
 * ChinnoDog sips some coffee
 * waltman sips some ice water and tries to cool off
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-23
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> MOrning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> morning assorted motley crew
<ChinnoDog> morning
<MutantTu1key> wassappp
<InHisName> Someone keeps trying several times a day to log into My HowdyDoody  ID.  Any way to send 'him' a message to give up on it already ?
<ChinnoDog> How do you know that is happening?
<MutantTu1key> it tells you
<MutantTu1key> when you try and auth how many fialures there hav ebeen
<JonathanD> InHisName: see if he's online when you are, and tell him yourself.
<ChinnoDog> If I understand correctly it does not tell you who tried to auth just that there were failures
<ChinnoDog> If he uses your nick you can notify yourself when he is online though
<JonathanD> Yup
<JonathanD> You could also setup enforce
<JonathanD> he'll probably get the message pretty quick.
<InHisName> what is 'enforce', is that an additional app to run ?
<InHisName> So far 'he' has not been successful.   9 failed attempts since Sun.
<JonathanD> InHisName: he's online right now.
<JonathanD> InHisName: enforce is a nickserv setting that prevents people from using your nick
<JonathanD> they'll be changed to a guestnick if they sit on yours without identifying to it.
<JonathanD> InHisName: my guess is he's not trying to get in, but rather has a saved password and his client attempts to identify when he connects here.
<InHisName> Is there a way to check if I already have the 'enforce' set on ?
<JonathanD> you don't :)
<InHisName> You can tell just from the info ?
<JonathanD> he's using your alt, he wouldn't be able to if you had it set.
<JonathanD> and he's been on it for longer than it would have taken for it to renick him.
<JonathanD> /msg nickserv set enforce on
<JonathanD> if you want to set it
<JonathanD> be advised it'll also impact you, if you forget to identify.
<InHisName> I'll give it a try
<InHisName> I always identify so a couple of rooms stop fussing.
<InHisName> It's on now.
<InHisName> is there a /cmd JonathanD  to do the same as double clicking on the name JonathanD ?  (opens private ? chat room)
<JonathanD> /query JonathanD
<JonathanD> in most clients.
<InHisName> It got me there, but nothing to do but type to him.   Thought I could get info and stuff.
<JonathanD> /whois
<JonathanD> in that window
<JonathanD> or you can ask nickserv for nickserv info
<JonathanD> but it'll be your info, since he's not ID'd
<JonathanD> What sort of information are you looking for?
<InHisName> Nick: HowdyDoody                 *     Username: ~Thunderbi@ip70-189-172-249.lv.lv.cox.net      *      Real name: HowdyDoody      *      Server: pratchett.freenode.net (Rennes, France)
<InHisName> It worked.  Shows him logged in
<ChinnoDog> Maybe he can't imagine that anyone else would have that nick
<JonathanD> If he's a casual user, the message telling him it's regged will be in status where he may well never look.
<InHisName> Real Name is  ---> fish ?
<InHisName> Sounds a bit fishy to me.
<InHisName> He's not having "Currently on" listing at all.   Maybe barely getting started ?   Seems to not have used the /join command yet.
<JonathanD> fish is default in something.
<JonathanD> Forget what.
<JonathanD> Heh.
<JonathanD> He's ircing from thunderbird.
<JonathanD> That explains a lot
<JonathanD> InHisName: if he's using thunderbird, by default it just connects you and joins no channels.
<ChinnoDog> InHisName could be his first IRC friend
<JonD> Oh, hi.
<InHisName> So you went into TBird to show us your IP ?
<InHisName> Does T Bird by default set one up in irc and then may never use it ?
<pleia2> not a fish
<JonathanD> InHisName: I think it might ask during "Guided setup"
<JonathanD> It defaults to freenode.
<InHisName> So the 'enforced' will get TBird to deflect to some guest login ?  Then all is well if so up next login.
<JonathanD> yeah
<JonathanD> you can force it now if you want.
<JonathanD> he probably doesn't even realize he's on irc.
<JonathanD> did you send him a message?
<InHisName> No, no messages.  Figured it can go natural with next login.
<InHisName> Any one tried this method of installing ubuntu upgrades ?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<InHisName> Seems like it could get messy and maybe ? ruin an install ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-24
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> Morning assorted crew
<ChinnoDog> morning
<lamella> morning
<ChinnoDog> lamella?
<lamella> post-op lamalex
<ChinnoDog> That is what I was thinking.
<ChinnoDog> lady_lamalex++
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-25
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Howdy rmg51.
<rmg51> hi JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hows it looking?
<rmg51> slow and steady
<JonathanD> Looks cold.
<JonathanD> under 50.
<rmg51> trying to get ready to go shopping
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<InHisName> Afternoon all
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-26
<rmg51> Morning
<Samuraialba> morning it is
<Samuraialba> :)
<waltman> yup, sure looks like morning.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-19
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> bye
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
<ChinnoDog> morning
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: what up bread man
<jedijf> trying to get my desktop config right in the office - new box
<jedijf> newish
<jedijf> old box was running 9.04...LOL
<jedijf> what's been up with you MutantTurkey ?
<MutantTurkey> 9.04
<MutantTurkey> wow
<MutantTurkey> is that intrepid?
<MutantTurkey> nothing, just finished school for the Semester
<MutantTurkey> eventually i will graduate
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: don't know what it /was/ - I only use the numbers, lost track of the alphabet a long time ago.....
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> makes more sense to use numbers anyway
<MutantTurkey> i think their scheme is actually good. 12.04 13.10, you know exactly when it was released
<MutantTurkey> the problem with debian is that i can't keep up
<MutantTurkey> and it constantly is name changing
<MutantTurkey> stable -> is that wheezy? i can't remember
<MutantTurkey> is jessie testing yet? idk!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-20
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/ teddy, rmg
<ChinnoDog> Anyone know of a email server monitor that is capable of sending mail from the SMTP server and verifying its reception somewhere else?
<jthan> Wow.. it's empty in here.
 * jthan knocks
<rmg51> empty?
<rmg51> just quite
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-21
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<pvl1> morninh
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-22
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Morning rain, people, objects, etc
 * jthan yawns 
<jthan> ChinnoDog: ping
 * InHisName drifts asleep
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-23
<rmg51> Morning
 * InHisName still drifting
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Morning to u 2, teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-05-18
<jthan> ChinnoDog: Just one server?
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> \o
<teddy-dbear> \o
<waltman> o/
<ChinnoDog> jthan: How many servers do I need to provision to say I have used puppet?
<jthan> ChinnoDog: well if you only used it for one then puppet seems a waste :-p
<jthan> JonathanD: Were you the one telling me you guys used zenoss?
<JonathanD> jthan: we do indeed use zenoss.
<JonathanD> Would you like to come use it with us, we're hiring :P
<jthan> JonathanD: send me details. lol. Do you monitor disks with it?
<JonathanD> jthan: yup
<JonathanD> jthan: in a variety of ways.
<jthan> JonathanD: I've got two boxes with a raid6 and I'm trying to find a way to interact with my drives moreso to determine when they're going to fail before they fail
<jthan> and would LIKE that process to play nicely with zenoss
<JonathanD> jthan: so you'll need whatever package includes stuff to monitor the raid.
<JonathanD> Rather than doing it at the OS level.
<jthan> JonathanD: yeah.. I'm not sure if there is one or not, truthfully.
<jthan> that's my issue. I was hoping to just use SMART
<jthan> and I CAN talk to the drives with smart and get some information
<jthan> but also this Log Sense failed, IE page [scsi response fails sanity test]
<jthan> which then does not return any other information.
<ChinnoDog> \buffer jthan
<ChinnoDog> oops
<jthan> winning.
<ChinnoDog> :-p
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-05-19
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> How's it going?
<rmg51> everything seems ok so far
<JonathanD> Sounds good.
<rmg51> but it's still early
<JonathanD> I replaced my server with an HP workstation I had laying around with similar specs.
<JonathanD> It's so much quieter I can't tell if it's powered on or not.
<JonathanD> I think part of it is it has a quiet PSU installed since the orig failed and I dropped one I had in.
<rmg51> must be nice to have all that extra "stuff" sitting around
<JonathanD> rmg51: sometimes.
<JonathanD> lol
<JonathanD> I have 2 servers in my trunk I'm giving away.
<rmg51> all I have is six laptops :-D
<JonathanD> We just got new laptops at work.
<JonathanD> So now I have a distinct home laptop (my thinkpad) and work one... previously they had given me a mac which I almost never used.
<JonathanD> rmg51: I need to get rid of a lot of things.
<JonathanD> rmg51: likely only to replace them with different things that are more useful to me...
<JonathanD> I did request one of the switches on the plug list yesterday :)
<rmg51> out with the old, in with the new ;-)
<JonathanD> rmg51: are you in need of some sort of hardware?
<rmg51> no
<JonathanD> There's a couple things I rarely get rid of. Like RAM.
<JonathanD> It's compact enough to hold on to.
<rmg51> no place to put it all
<JonathanD> rmg51: that's why I'm cleaning :)
<JonathanD> Retired my windows server, got rid of the big power hungry beast.
<JonathanD> I have 4 IBM servers I need to dispose of.
<rmg51> keeping six laptops around is hard enough
<JonathanD> Why so many laptops?
<JonathanD> What I'm trying to accomplish is merge everything down to this HP server under kvm.
<rmg51> I never threw any of the old ones away
<rmg51> two Windows boxes
<rmg51> 7 and XP
<rmg51> the rest are linux
<JonathanD> ah
<JonathanD> I have my thinkpad with mint and my work dell with mint.
<JonathanD> and a chromebook.
<JonathanD> The dell and chromebook travel with me for work, the thinkpad I mostly leave home now.
<JonathanD> I still have a windows desktop for the games that aren't steamed over to linux yet.
<JonathanD> Even crissi is using mint now :)
<rmg51> I have one running Mint 13
<JonathanD> How do you like it?
<rmg51> it's too old to run anything new
<rmg51> it's a PAE thing
<JonathanD> ah
<rmg51> the rest run Ubuntu with the xfce desktop
<rmg51> never liked Unity
<JonathanD> Yeah I don't like it much myself.
<rmg51> breakfast time
<JonathanD> I can deal with it but if I have a choice... no thanks.
<rmg51> can't customize it
<rmg51> I like adding things
<rmg51> like wed short cuts
<rmg51> I have several for the Inquirer
<waltman> what's a wed short cut?
<JonathanD> This box takes foreeeeeeeever to boot.
<JonathanD> It's the darn raid and iscsi adapters.
<JonathanD> Like 30 second wait on each of them.
<waltman> not to mention the time it takes to rejoin all your irc channels...
<JonathanD> And then it boots in like 4 seconds.
<JonathanD> waltman: I run my irssi elsewhere to avoid that.
<waltman> smart.
<waltman> ok, breakfast time.
<JonathanD> When irssi first connects it's unusable for about 4 minutes until it gets all synced up.
<JonathanD> got kvm up and running.
<JonathanD> \o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> \o
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-05-20
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<TengokuNoIsan> Bacon!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-05-21
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> hi
<teddy-dbear> bye
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> I'm trying to use find to find files that are created in last m days from today.  I get error that -exec is incomplete.....
<InHisName> sudo find . -name "*.jpg" -mtime -2 -exec ls -l \{\}\;   <-- so what is wrong ?
<waltman> instead of the -exec, try this: ... -mtime 2 | xargs ls -l
<InHisName> the xargs produce full list of directory.  If I leve it off, only see two files.
<InHisName> Never mind.  got it to work.
<InHisName> Grrrr, I keep taking screen shots, but I cannot find the file of the shot.   [Ctrl-PrtScr]   I hear a camera click.
<waltman> yeah, the mtime thing seems to throw off find.
<jedijf> InHisName: my scrots show up in home
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-05-22
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-05-23
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<JonathanD> Mornin.
<rmg51> Moanin'
<waltman> Morning?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<waltman> huh
<waltman> fascinating
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<lazyPower> o/
<lazyPower> icey i see you've been playing factorio?
<icey> lazyPower: on steam?
<lazyPower> actually, based on your gh activity
<icey> eh?
<lazyPower> you forked a repo of the tech trees
<icey> HA, didn't even mean to fork it :-P
<icey> but yeah
<lazyPower> social coding == creeper enablement since 2002
<icey> ha
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-25
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-26
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-27
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples,critters and everything else
<paden> You say that every morning.
<paden> And no on replies.
<paden> Literally, I can scroll back and see the same post EVERY DAY.
<lazyPower> patterns are fun :)
<paden> Right?
<teddy-dbear> well then reply :-/
 * waltman gives teddy-dbear some chocolates
<teddy-dbear> :-D
<paden> I don't usually have a reply.
<paden> And bear in mind, I'm not complaining.
<paden> I'm just curious is all.
<teddy-dbear> then you'll have to wait to see if any one else replies
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> Mornin teddy o/
<icey> morning lazyPower
<lazyPower> yo yo icey
<lazyPower> hows amsty?
<icey> perfect weather this week :)
<lazyPower> Nice :)
<icey> great view from my desk out onto one of the most popular canals :-D
<icey> lazyPower: when are you going to make a trip over here?
<lazyPower> icey: Good question
<lazyPower> I have no clue :) the best i can offer today is "eventually"
<icey> haha
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Anyone know a way to make LVM prefer one disk over another for creating extents?
<ChinnoDog> Found allocation policy. They let me change the method used for selecting disks but does not let me set a first disk to fill up before using a second.
<jedijf> Ubuntu Conference Pack has shipped for FOSSCON. teddy-dbear you're in charge of it
<teddy-dbear> a teddy bear work is never done :P
<jedijf> also, submit your talk: https://fosscon.us/node/add/speakersub
<jedijf> register your person(s): https://fosscon.us/attend
<teddy-dbear> done already
<JonathanD> Submit your talk!
<JonathanD> Do it now!
<teddy-dbear> I submit that I will sit in front of a crowd for one hour and look way cute 8-)
<waltman> Teddy's doing the keynote this year?
<teddy-dbear> I'll do any note!
<JonathanD> Woot.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<mutantturkey> woop woop
<mutantturkey> turkey is alive
<teddy-dbear> how can we tell?
<JonathanD> By cooking it.
<mutantturkey> hah
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanD> Good morning!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/ mornin
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<pleia2> we have an ssl certificate now
<pleia2> (let's encrypt)
<pleia2> safer when logging into wp now and no expired self-signed ;)
<waltman> yay
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-27
<teddy-dbear> \Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<swift110> hey
